# BETOSCUSTOMS JUNK YARD SALE



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SELLING AS A LOT, I DO NOT KNOW WHAT THEY GO TO, INCLUDED IS A 70 MONTE, 2 EACH 76 CAPRICE, 80's CADILLAC, 4 CHROME AIR CLEANERS, CHROME ENGINE BLOCK AND THREE COMPLETE ENGINES THAT I DO NOT KNOW WHAT THERE FOR. PM ME OFFERS.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CHEVY EXTREME FRONT BUMPER


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CHEVY TRUCK FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS ALL CHROME


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie..... this could have been in your fall sale thread.... how many sale threads do you need homie???? why don't you put them motors to use and build homie....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SELLING THESE 6 AS A SET,

NOT IN ORDER
63 FORD
59 FORD
63 CHEVY
UNKNOWN YEAR
58 PONTIAC
65 PONTIAC


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 24 2008, 09:56 PM~11693237
> *damn homie..... this could have been in your fall sale thread.... how many sale threads do you need homie???? why don't you put them motors to use and build homie....
> *


HUM! DOES MACYS ADD TO THIER WEEKLY SALES? THESE ARE EXTRAS FROM MY BINS, DAMN HOMIE THERES 100's OF FOOLS ON HERE THAT HAVEN'T BUILD ON HERE AND YOU ONLY PICK ON ME. IF I START TO BUILD, THAT MEANS NO MORE SELLING. WHICH MEANS NO MORE DEALS :biggrin: NOW GO TO YOUR ROOM AND PICK ON SOMEONE YOUR OWN SIZE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 08:06 PM~11693297
> *HUM! DOES MACYS ADD TO THIER WEEKLY SALES? THESE ARE EXTRAS FROM MY BINS, DAMN HOMIE THERES 100's OF FOOLS ON HERE THAT HAVEN'T BUILD ON HERE AND YOU ONLY PICK ON ME. IF I START TO BUILD, THAT MEANS NO MORE SELLING. WHICH MEANS NO MORE DEALS :biggrin: NOW GO TO YOUR ROOM AND PICK ON SOMEONE YOUR OWN SIZE
> *


not my fault you're short :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SELLING AS A LOT

55 CHEVY
57 CHEVY
58 CHEVY
59 CHEVY


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

pics??? 

humm,,, were the fenders???


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SELLING AS A LOT

6 SETS OF UNKNOWN YEAR MODEL/MAKE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2008, 10:09 PM~11693312
> *pics???
> 
> humm,,, were the fenders???
> *


DAMN BRO, YOUR WORST THAN NICHOLAS WANTING A CANDY BAR. I PICK THE MOLD UP ON FRIDAY.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 10:08 PM~11693308
> *SELLING AS A LOT
> 
> 55 CHEVY
> ...


PM SENT ON THESE!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SELLING AS A LOT

60 CHEVY
63 CHEVY
66 CHEVY
69 CHEVY


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Sep 22 2008, 05:12 PM~11670942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
 :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 24 2008, 10:14 PM~11693355
> *  :scrutinize:    :scrutinize:
> :scrutinize:    :scrutinize:
> *


DAMN GILL, DID YOU HAVE TO SCREW UP MY TOPIC BRO?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

61 IMPALA CONV. FULL BOOT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

UNKNOWN YEAR OF FULL BOOT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SELLING AS A LOT UNKNOWN YEAR


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any mopar shit?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

65 FORD UPTOP









68/69 FAIRLANE UPTOP









CHRSYLER UPTOP









61 FORD UPTOP









61 CHRSYLER UPTOP


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SELLING AS A LOT, UNKNOWN YEAR
4 EACH UPTOPS


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

how much for the chrysler uptops?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

78 EL CAMINO SHELL


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

78 EL CAMINO BED COVER


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1500 CHEVY TRUCK BED COVER


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CONTINENTAL WAGON TOP WITH GLASS SOLD TO SPIKEKID


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

dibs on the wagon roof


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

COMING SOON!!!!

HOODS









CONTINENTAL KITS (ORIGINAL)



























SKIRTS


















BUMPERS, GRILLES, WINDSHIELDS, EXHAUST, SPEAKER/AMPS, WHEELS/TIRES, AND LOTS MORE.

















































































THIS IS ONLY 2 OUT OF 7 BINS


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 24 2008, 10:27 PM~11693441
> *how much for the chrysler uptops?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You going to offer any parts tree from any kits ?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

if you have any 59 impala cruiser skirts, I need a set.
as well as chrome booty kits 2 or 3 whatever!!


dibs!, lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

also if youve got bumpers/parts for johan 68 cadillacs, I have 2 that need bumpers :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I HAVE MANY PARTS THAT I DO NOT KNOW WHAT THEY GO TO. MAKES IT HARD FOR ME TO RECONIZE A PART. I WILL SELL IN BULK.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2008, 10:49 PM~11693539
> *You going  to  offer  any  parts  tree  from  any kits  ?
> *


WHAT DO YOU HAVE IN MIND?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 01:56 AM~11693574
> *I HAVE MANY PARTS THAT I DO NOT KNOW WHAT THEY GO TO. MAKES IT HARD FOR ME TO RECONIZE A PART. I WILL SELL IN BULK.
> *


that means if you have anything from old caddys made has dibs on em lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 01:57 AM~11693577
> *WHAT DO YOU HAVE IN MIND?
> *


I remember back in the day you had bins full of kits that you opened to help out other that were missing something or messed up the body doing a paint job or cuting it up . Cant really remember exact kits just asking if you still had them ? Some kits offer great items to part out with and if you could get them attached to the whole tree would be a good bouns :biggrin: !

If instance the Caddy donk/lowrider kit on the motor tree offers a great master cylinder ! So if someone wanted to pick up a caddy motor they would also get a usefull item to detail out their next build .


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 25 2008, 12:59 AM~11693588
> *that means if you have anything from old caddys made has dibs on em  lol
> *


yep! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 08:06 PM~11693297
> *HUM! DOES MACYS ADD TO THIER WEEKLY SALES? THESE ARE EXTRAS FROM MY BINS, DAMN HOMIE THERES 100's OF FOOLS ON HERE THAT HAVEN'T BUILD ON HERE AND YOU ONLY PICK ON ME. IF I START TO BUILD, THAT MEANS NO MORE SELLING. WHICH MEANS NO MORE DEALS :biggrin: NOW GO TO YOUR ROOM AND PICK ON SOMEONE YOUR OWN SIZE
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono: hmmm..... 

phatras builds and does http://www.scaledreams.com

1ofakind builds and does http://www.scalelows.com

both sell loads of detail supplies, wheels, and kits.... 

even lowridermodels builds a hell of a lot..... still sells....

twinn... makes his own masters for resins and sells.... yet he builds too 

:dunno: :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2008, 02:13 AM~11693659
> *:scrutinize:  :nono: hmmm.....
> 
> phatras builds and does http://www.scaledreams.com
> ...


What up the ass GRASS MAN ? Whats the real problem here ? Take it to Random Bullshit and put on the gloves there . Dont make this a BULL SHIT topic and cause both to be shut down like TY and Hearse did last time !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 11:30 PM~11693458
> *1500 CHEVY TRUCK BED COVER
> 
> 
> ...


How much????????


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Homie, I need a 62 Impala Uptop and skirts.

let me know if you find any. thanks


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 24 2008, 11:13 PM~11693659
> *:scrutinize:  :nono: hmmm.....
> 
> phatras builds and does http://www.scaledreams.com
> ...


Keep in mind I work 12 - 14 hours a day at my real job.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 24 2008, 11:13 PM~11693659
> *:scrutinize:  :nono: hmmm.....
> 
> phatras builds and does http://www.scaledreams.com
> ...


Plus, why you so worried about me building, you challenge me the last time in I finished on time and you didn't. I but everything aside to finish that challenge. Now, you worried about me building. Back off and build something custom and not stock. I can finish a stock car in minutes.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 09:09 AM~11694827
> *Plus, why you so worried about me building, you challenge me the last time in I finished on time and you didn't. I but everything aside to finish that challenge. Now, you worried about me building. Back off and build something custom and not stock. I can finish a stock car in minutes.
> *



 hno:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

post up more "junk" betos


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

57 boot. cruiser skirts , regular booty kits? how much


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey beto ill take these 2 booty kits instead of the chrysler uptops


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

you got any front and rear 66 impala bumpers?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i need s 77 monty bumper and 76 caprice bumpers


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 25 2008, 02:51 AM~11693553
> *also if youve got bumpers/parts for johan 68 cadillacs, I have 2 that need bumpers  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT 1 '68 AND '64 THAT ONLY NEED HOODS.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 25 2008, 07:15 PM~11700384
> *I GOT 1 '68 AND '64 THAT ONLY NEED HOODS.
> *


ive got a 64 and a 68 hood... that i could possible lend to cast one of each for you?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Sep 25 2008, 12:20 PM~11697619
> *you got any front and rear 66 impala bumpers?
> *


i have some chrome front and rear


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 25 2008, 01:33 PM~11698461
> *i need s 77 monty bumper and 76 caprice bumpers
> *


I HAVE BOTH SETS


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 08:25 PM~11701817
> *i have some chrome front and rear
> *



what ya want for em...pm me homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 05:09 AM~11694827
> *Plus, why you so worried about me building, you challenge me the last time in I finished on time and you didn't. I but everything aside to finish that challenge. Now, you worried about me building. Back off and build something custom and not stock. I can finish a stock car in minutes.
> *



then do one.... bullshitter..... u got all the time in the world to promote sales.... and for the record.... u finished a STOCK CURBSIDE in the buildoff....  i called you out on that fukkin buildoff because for the whole time i was in these forums i hadn't seen you build shit... you still haven't build shit since then.... over a year now.... keep talking about inspiration.... whatever :uh: you even have other people work on the masters for your resins..... build something custom.... :uh: :uh: 


you promote sales and buy like a motherfucker.... even when it means not lettin other homies have a chance.... i think thats fukked cuz u only gonna re-sale....everything you get you re-sale.... homies want somethin from you so u take advantage as much you can.... u aren't a builder.... just a fukkin salesman....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 08:25 PM~11701817
> *i have some chrome front and rear
> *



beto any chrome 68 front and back bumpers


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 25 2008, 05:39 PM~11701958
> *beto any chrome 68 front and back bumpers
> *


go too http://www.modelhaus.com you will get CLEAN CHROME bumpers....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2008, 07:41 PM~11701967
> *go too http://www.modelhaus.com you will get CLEAN CHROME bumpers....
> *


BRO ENOUGH OF YOUR JEALOUSY, YOUR ONLY SHOWING THAT THROUGH ALL YOUR B.S. WHY YOU HATING.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2008, 07:35 PM~11701912
> *then do one.... bullshitter..... u got all the time in the world to promote sales.... and for the record.... u finished a STOCK CURBSIDE in the buildoff....  i called you out on that fukkin buildoff because for the whole time i was in these forums i hadn't seen you build shit... you still haven't build shit since then.... over a year now.... keep talking about inspiration.... whatever  :uh: you even have other people work on the masters for your resins..... build something custom....  :uh:  :uh:
> you promote sales and buy like a motherfucker.... even when it means not lettin other homies have a chance.... i think thats fukked cuz u only gonna re-sale....everything you get you re-sale.... homies want somethin from you so u take advantage as much you can.... u aren't a builder.... just a fukkin salesman....*


CURBSIDE IS WHAT WE AGREED ON

YOUR RIGHT I DO BUY IT ALL UP, WHY HATE, DO YOU GO A EBAY AND TELL EVERYONE NOT TO BUY STUFF UP. I LOSE OUT WHEN I SELL IT BACK ON THE FORUM. I DO NOT TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANYONE ON THE FORUM, I'M EVEN LOSING MONEY ON THE RIMS, BUT NO ONE NOTICES THAT. ASK THE SELLERS HOW MANY HOMIES SAY I'LL TAKE IT AND WAIT FOR THE MONEY ORDER. ALL I GET IS I SENT IT, MOST OF GOT LOST AND THE BS GOES ON. I DON'T DAWG ANYONE FOR DOING THAT. YOUR RIGHT, I AM NOT A BUILDER AT THE MOMENT, BUT IN MY DAYS I WAS. MY CARS HAVE APPEARED ON LBM MAGAZINE WITH ME NOT GETTING THE CREDITS. I DON'T TRIP, IT'S THIERS I SOLD IT SO THEY CAN DO WHAT THEY WANT WITH THE MODEL. AND YES I'M A SALEMAN JUST LIKE EVERYONE WHO HAS A FOR SALE THREAD. NOW GO BUILD A CUSTOM CAR. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

enough of the bullshit and post more junk :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 25 2008, 08:45 PM~11702662
> *enough of the bullshit and post more junk :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW. I SUPPOSE TO MOST THE JUNK, NOT HIM :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 25 2008, 09:23 PM~11700484
> *ive got a 64 and a 68 hood... that i could possible lend to cast one of each for you?
> *


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME. BUT WHO WILL CAST THEM?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

homie did you get my last PM?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms+Sep 25 2008, 10:39 PM~11702597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 30 2008, 08:42 AM~11739403
> *
> *


we never agreed on curbside you can go check the topic.... but i let the arguement die already since he's not a builder anymore


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2008, 10:01 PM~11746013
> *we never agreed on curbside you can go check the topic.... but i let the arguement die already since he's not a builder anymore
> *


:nono: Members talking shit to other members will not be tolerated from this day foward. Im getting tired of this bull shit of members hating on other members.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

x2


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2008, 11:21 PM~11746201
> *:nono: Members talking shit to other members will not be tolerated from this day foward. Im getting tired of this bull shit of members hating on other members.
> *


holy shit!! he is still alive!
what you been up to big homie?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 30 2008, 10:29 PM~11746291
> *holy shit!! he is still alive!
> what you been up to big homie?
> *


Nothing much homie. just getting ready for Toledo next week. And staying away from here cause of all the bullshit going on. If i wanted drama in my life i would just ask for some.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2008, 11:34 PM~11746322
> *Nothing much homie.  just getting ready for Toledo next week. And staying away from here cause of all the bullshit going on.  If i wanted drama in my life i would just ask for some.
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA!! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2008, 11:34 PM~11746322
> *Nothing much homie.  just getting ready for Toledo next week. And staying away from here cause of all the bullshit going on.  If i wanted drama in my life i would just ask for some.
> *


I hear what you`re sayin. its getting bad!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YES IT IS!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2008, 07:21 PM~11746201
> *:nono: Members talking shit to other members will not be tolerated from this day foward. Im getting tired of this bull shit of members hating on other members.
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2008, 10:54 PM~11746469
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2008, 11:21 PM~11746201
> *:nono: Members talking shit to other members will not be tolerated from this day foward. Im getting tired of this bull shit of members hating on other members.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 30 2008, 10:34 PM~11746322
> *Nothing much homie.  just getting ready for Toledo next week. And staying away from here cause of all the bullshit going on.  If i wanted drama in my life i would just ask for some.
> *



man please do not let all the bullshit keep you from posting updates on your builds!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2008, 12:36 PM~11750109
> *
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

rear 80's caddy lights and uptop for a 64???


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 1 2008, 05:39 PM~11754168
> *rear 80's caddy lights and uptop for a 64???
> *


GOT THEM


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 1 2008, 07:05 PM~11756489
> *GOT THEM
> *


do you cast the 64 uptops or u got original?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2008, 11:09 PM~11756519
> *do you cast the 64 uptops or u got original?
> *


x2


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 1 2008, 11:05 PM~11756489
> *GOT THEM
> *


how much fot that and the rear bumper


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Beto, do you have them skirts labeled to know what they go to? I am looking forward to them being for sale....please PM me to keep me informed when you are selling them.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Beto, Got any AMT 60' chevy grill and frt./bck. bumpers?


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Not sure if it was asked already, but Im looking for 59-60 cruiser skirts. LMK, I only want a pair!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PAYMENT SENT TODAY BETO!!!!!!! 55,56,57,58 BOOTS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 3 2008, 05:12 PM~11772193
> *PAYMENT SENT TODAY BETO!!!!!!! 55,56,57,58 BOOTS
> *


 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 3 2008, 03:12 PM~11772193
> *PAYMENT SENT TODAY BETO!!!!!!! 55,56,57,58 BOOTS
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Oct 2 2008, 11:21 PM~11766636
> *Beto, do you have them skirts labeled to know what they go to? I am looking forward to them being for sale....please PM me to keep me informed when you are selling them.
> *


I'A MEETING UP WITH A FRIEND THAT WILL HELP ME WITH WHAT THE SKIRTS GO TOO.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 4 2008, 09:50 PM~11780114
> *I'A MEETING UP WITH A FRIEND THAT WILL HELP ME WITH WHAT THE SKIRTS GO TOO.
> *


pm me monday, when you get a chance, with what Caddy stuff you have.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

GOLD PLATED UNDIES FOR 94 IMPALA SOLD TO MISTA GONZO
INCLUDES CHASSIS, EXHAUST, REAR SPRINGS AND OTHER PARTS IN PICTURE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CHROME DASHES $7.00 EACH SHIPPED ALL 3 SHIPPED FOR $18.00


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DRIVE SHAFTS $7.00 BOTH SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1973 IMPALA FRONT AND REAR GLASS $10.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NICE MURAL DECALS $6.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BIGG D's 23" WHEELS SOLD
THESE ARE NICE RIMS. NOT PLASTIC. THESE SET IS STAGGERED.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 5 2008, 08:57 PM~11789055
> *BIGG D's 23" WHEELS $25.00 SHIPPED
> THESE ARE NICE RIMS. NOT PLASTIC. THESE SET IS STAGGERED.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DECAL MURALS SOLD
LARGE MURAL FITS PERFECT ON TRUNK, SMALLER MURALS ARE GREAT FOR ROOF SIDES


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

EURO WHEELS $10.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

EURO WHEEL SET #2 $10.00 SHIPPED


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 6 2008, 01:59 AM~11789070
> *DECAL MURALS $10.00 SHIPPED FOR THE SET
> LARGE MURAL FITS PERFECT ON TRUNK, SMALLER MURALS ARE GREAT FOR ROOF SIDES
> 
> ...


add these to the rest of my stuff :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DIORAMA JUNK AND STUFF SOLD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BOX OF GOODIES $25.00 SHIPPED
LOTS OF DIFFERENT STUFF. I BAGGED MOST OF IT AND NEVER MADE IT IN MY BINS (NO TIME) I WILL ALSO THROW IN A SET OF 1109's TO MAKE IT A SUPER DEAL.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 5 2008, 10:57 PM~11789055
> *BIGG D's 23" WHEELS $25.00 SHIPPED
> THESE ARE NICE RIMS. NOT PLASTIC. THESE SET IS STAGGERED.
> 
> ...


 :uh: *man all that work just to be sold*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BOTH FOR $20.00 SHIPPED ADD $.75 FOR CONFIRMATION


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

1970 IMPALA $12.00 SHIPPED NO BOX












fooook I need a donor for a 69' resin but spent all check on payng bills and groceries. want to trade for some euro tamiya models????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

KEEP IN MIND THE MORE YOU BUY THE BETTER THE PRICE GETS, I WILL COMBINE SHIPPING. SHIPPING IS SO EXPENSIVE AND I TRY TO KEEP PRICES LOW. THANK YOU, beto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DASH $3.00 SHIPPED EACH
I DO NOT KNOW WHAT SOME GO TO, SO ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HYDRO SET UP $7.00 SHIPPED EACH SET
INCLUDES: RACK, BATTERIES AND PUMPS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HYDRO RACK AND PUMPS $5.00 SHIPPED EACH SET
INCLUDES RACK AND PUMPS


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MISC. STUFF SOLD TO SPIKEKID
INCLUDES: RACK, PUMPS, BATTERIES AND SWITCHES


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CHROME SPRINGS AND SHOCKS $6.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SPRINGS AND SHOCKS $7.00 SHIPPED 
FOR EVERYTHING PICTURED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CHROME FRONT SUSPENSION $4.00 EACH SHIPPED
$20.00 FOR ALL SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DRIVE SHAFT AND A ARMS $5.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BATTERIES $2.00 EACH SHIPPED 
$20.00 SHIPPED FOR ALL


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ASSORTMENT OF BATTERIES $10.00 SHIPPED
GREAT FOR DIORAMA


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BATTERIES $1.50 EACH SHIPPED
$12.00 ALL SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BATTERIES $1.00 EACH SHIPPED
$10.00 ALL SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MORE TO COME LATER, SICK IN BED AND SPENDING TIME TAKING PICS AND POSTING IN BED. (HATE BEING SICK)


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 6 2008, 10:54 AM~11792243
> *CHROME FRONT SUSPENSION $4.00 EACH SHIPPED
> $20.00 FOR ALL SHIPPED
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 6 2008, 01:37 PM~11792069
> *MISC. STUFF $7.00 SHIPPED
> INCLUDES: RACK, PUMPS, BATTERIES AND SWITCHES
> 
> ...


ill take these also


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 6 2008, 01:58 PM~11792278
> *BATTERIES $2.00 EACH SHIPPED
> $20.00 SHIPPED FOR ALL
> 
> ...


ill take 4 of these


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

COMING UP NEXT: INTERIOR TUB, SEATS, WINDSHEILDS, REAR GLASS, HOODS, BODIES, STEREO EQUIPMENT, WHEELS AND LOTS MORE.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 6 2008, 12:40 PM~11792624
> *COMING UP NEXT: INTERIOR TUB, SEATS, WINDSHEILDS, REAR GLASS, HOODS, BODIES,  STEREO EQUIPMENT  , WHEELS AND LOTS MORE.
> *


waiting....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 6 2008, 11:42 AM~11792647
> *waiting....
> *


LET ME HAVE SOME LUNCH AND THAN I'LL START TAKING PICS.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Are those murals gone?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

he's still got the 60 impala ones but the other one are gone :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 6 2008, 02:40 PM~11792624
> *COMING UP NEXT: INTERIOR TUB, SEATS, WINDSHEILDS, REAR GLASS, HOODS, BODIES, STEREO EQUIPMENT, WHEELS AND LOTS MORE.
> *


 awsome :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

wheels and tires and the axle things from the 67 impala street machene 
and
rear bumper and tail lights for 65 impala


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 6 2008, 12:48 AM~11788990
> *GOLD PLATED UNDIES FOR 94 IMPALA $25.00 SHIPPED
> INCLUDES CHASSIS, EXHAUST, REAR SPRINGS AND OTHER PARTS IN PICTURE
> 
> ...


sold yet


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SHOP POSTERS AND SIGNS $2.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOWRIDER BICYCLE MAGAZINES $2.00
4 SETS


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SKI JET WITH DECALS SOLD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

INTERIOR TUBS $7.00 EACH SHIPPED





































1953 CHEVY




































1958 IMPALA









1959 IMPALA









1976 CAPRICE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CENTER CONSOLES $5.00 SHIPPED FOR ALL 4


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

RACING BUCKETS SOLD TO TEXASFUNK


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

i'll tske the racing seats PM me a paypal homie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 6 2008, 07:45 PM~11797899
> *i'll tske the racing seats PM me a paypal homie
> *


[email protected]

THANK YOU


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 6 2008, 09:46 PM~11797916
> *[email protected]
> 
> THANK YOU
> *


no prob homie! just waiting on wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

STEREO EQUIPMENT GOODIE BOX SOLD TO PHATRAS
I'LL THROW IN MORE EXTRA, TOO TIRED TO TAKE MORE PICS.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1974 IMPLALA PLASTIC KIT SOLD


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

I CALL #11, AND 14!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Ill take #12 and the goodie pack if you still have it let me know ill paypal it right over..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 6 2008, 08:07 PM~11798119
> *Ill take #12 and the goodie pack if you still have it let me know ill paypal it right over..
> *


THANK YOU

[email protected]


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 6 2008, 11:13 PM~11798179
> *THANK YOU
> 
> [email protected]
> *


i must be gettin quit the pile of parts over there :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

payment sent..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

STILL TO COME: WINDSHIELDS, HOODS, WHEELS, TIRES, BODIES, DECALS, GRILLES AND BUMPERS. THERE SO MUCH TO DO IN ONE DAY, PUT I WILL CAME GOING AND TAKE MORE PICS. OH I FORGOT THJE CONT. KITS AND SKIRTS.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 6 2008, 08:16 PM~11798225
> *payment sent..
> *


THANK YOU. I REMEMBER GETTING MOST OF ME RESINS AMPS FROM YOU AWHILE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 6 2008, 10:18 PM~11798237
> *STILL TO COME: WINDSHIELDS, HOODS, WHEELS, TIRES, BODIES, DECALS, GRILLES AND BUMPERS. THERE SO MUCH TO DO IN ONE DAY, PUT I WILL CAME GOING AND TAKE MORE PICS. OH I FORGOT THJE CONT. KITS AND SKIRTS.
> *


Ah hell.. wheels... looks like i might be a late night for me.. You know im a wheel whore..


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 6 2008, 10:20 PM~11798258
> *Ah hell.. wheels... looks like i might be a late night for me.. You know im a wheel whore..
> *


lol..thts wht im waiting for too.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OKAY GETTING OUT OF BED FOR A QUICK BITE. WHEN I GET BACK I'LL BRING THE WHEEL BIN TO MY ROOM AND TAKE PICS AND POST TONITE.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 6 2008, 10:31 PM~11798359
> *OKAY GETTING OUT OF BED FOR A QUICK BITE. WHEN I GET BACK I'LL BRING THE WHEEL BIN TO MY ROOM AND TAKE PICS AND POST TONITE.
> *


 hno:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 6 2008, 12:37 PM~11792069
> *DASH $3.00 SHIPPED EACH
> I DO NOT KNOW WHAT SOME GO TO, SO ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT
> 
> ...


i'll also take tht red and black chevy dash.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WHEELS AND TIRES $6.00 SHIPPED
REMEMBER THE MORE YOU BUY THE MORE YOU SAVE

#1









#2









SOLD TO PHATRAS









#4









#5









#6









#7









SOLD TO TEXASFUNK









SOLD TO TEXASFUNK









SOLD TO TEXASFUNK









#11









SOLD TO TEXASFUNK









#13









SOLD TO TEXASFUNK









#15









#16


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

ill take 1 and 2 off the trucks...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

#17









#18









#19









#20









#21


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Ill take #3 to the split 5 spokes also.. pm with what to send...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WHEELS AND TIRES $5.00 SHIPPED

#22









#23









#24









#25









#26









#27









#28









#29









#30









#31









#32









#33









#34









#35


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

#36 GOLD DONK WHEEL $8.00 SHIPPED

















#37 SUPER DONK WHEEL $10.00 SHIPPED









#38.00 $6.00 SHIPPED









#39 STRAGGERED RIMS $8.00


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WHEELS AND TIRES $5.00 SHIPPED

#39A









#40









#41









#42









#43









SOLD TO MADEMAN


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WHEELS AND TIRE GOODIE BOX SOLD TO PHATRAS
GREAT FOR DIORAMA, SETS OF HUBS AND OTHER COOL STUFF


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

ill take 44


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

ill take the goodie box to...lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TIRES SOLD TO PHATRAS
MANY SIZES, TOO MANY TO LIST


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Buy up guys before I get everything.. LOL..

payment sent.. Thanks


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 7 2008, 12:45 AM~11799572
> *Buy up guys before I get everything.. LOL..
> 
> payment sent.. Thanks
> *


No shit.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

COMING SOON!!!!

HOODS









CONTINENTAL KITS (ORIGINAL)



























SKIRTS


















BUMPERS, GRILLES, WINDSHIELDS, EXHAUST, SPEAKER/AMPS, WHEELS/TIRES, AND LOTS MORE.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

any those as a lot?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

or goodie box  ?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

BETO, 60' impala bumpers, grill and glass. PM me when you FIND it. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 6 2008, 11:51 PM~11799585
> *or goodie box   ?
> *


WHAT ARE YOU INTEREST?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 7 2008, 01:54 AM~11799589
> *WHAT ARE YOU INTEREST?
> *


conti kits or another lot of wheels and tires


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 6 2008, 11:53 PM~11799588
> *BETO, 60' impala bumpers, grill and glass.  PM me when you FIND it. :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE AN ORGINAL CONV. IMPALA SOMEWHERE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 6 2008, 11:54 PM~11799592
> *conti kits or another lot of wheels and tires
> *


BUY SETS OF WHEELS AND TIRES AND I'LL GIVE YOU A GOOD PRICE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 6 2008, 11:54 PM~11799592
> *conti kits or another lot of wheels and tires
> *



HOW MANY ASSORTED CONTI. KITS YOU LOOKING FOR. WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 7 2008, 12:55 AM~11799594
> *I HAVE AN ORGINAL CONV. IMPALA SOMEWHERE
> *


That could do. LMK


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WINDSHEIDS AND REAR WINDOWS $5.00 SHIPPED
THE REAL THING NOT VAC FORMED

TOO MANY TO PICTURE, SO I'LL JUST LIST WHAT I HAVE









#1 - 1951 CHEVY FLEETLINE
#2 - 1953 CHEVY
#3 - 1953 CHEVY
#4 - 1953/54 CHEVY SEDAN PANEL
#5 - 1955 NOMAD
#6 - 1955 NOMAD
#7 - 1963 IMPALA
#6 - 1964 IMPALA
#8 - 1964 IMPALA
#9 - 1964 IMPALA
#10-1966 RIVIERA
#11-1967 IMPALA
#12-1967 IMPALA
#13-1970 MONTE CARLO
#14-1976 CAPRICE
#15-1976 CAPRICE
#16-1976 CAPRICE
#17-1978 EL CAMINO
#18-1978 EL CAMINO
#19-1978 EL CAMINO
#20-1999 ECLIPSE
#21-CHEVY EXTREME


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WINDSHEILDS AND REAR WINDOWS $3.00 SHIPPED
THE REAL THING NOT VAC. FORMED










#22 - 1953 CHEVY FRONT
#23 - 1953 CHEVY REAR
#24 - 1958 IMPALA FRONT
#25 - 1961 IMPALA FRONT
#26 - 1961 IMPALA FRONT
#27 - 1961 IMPALA REAR
#28 - 1961 IMPALA REAR
#29 - 1962 IMPALA CONV. FRONT
#30 - 1963 IMPALA REAR
#31 - 1964 IMPALA REAR
#32 - 1967 IMPALA REAR
#33 - 1970 IMPALA FRONT
#34 - 1970 IMPALA REAR
#35 - DODGE VAN FRONT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WINDSHEILDS AND REAR WINDOW GOODIE BOX $15.00 SHIPPED

TOO MANY FOR ME TO FIND OUT WHAT THEY GO TO. SOME ODD STUFF ALSO. THIS IS A GREAT BUY.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i wanna find some stuff i want , but its bed time lol 4 am 

and work at noon


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

do you have extra little bags different sizes ?

how much ?

and ow many i get if you got them?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 7 2008, 12:59 AM~11799703
> *do you have extra little bags different sizes ?
> 
> how much ?
> ...


I CAN PICK THEM UP FOR YOU. PM ME YOUR NUMBER AND WE'LL TALK. TUESDAY AFTERNOON THAT IS.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 7 2008, 03:04 AM~11799708
> *I CAN PICK THEM UP FOR YOU. PM ME YOUR NUMBER AND WE'LL TALK. TUESDAY AFTERNOON THAT IS.
> *


if you come across a set of 59 impala cruiser skirts, put em with my wheels. Ill take em.


gotta go to work  lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i got dibs on these :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

i'll also take 8 and 9 of the wheels 10,12,and 14 too.

and of those ones phatras bought off the first truck? any chance u got another set? or know someone who does? really need em.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

weres the rest of the stuff? :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> #36 GOLD DONK WHEEL $8.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> > #36 GOLD DONK WHEEL $8.00 SHIPPED
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 7 2008, 07:12 PM~11805797
> *weres the rest of the stuff? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 7 2008, 05:12 PM~11805797
> *weres the rest of the stuff? :biggrin:
> *


JUST GOT UP, I'M HELLA SICK. I'LL TAKE A FEW PICS AND POST, I HAVE TO WORK AT 6am TOMORROW.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 7 2008, 11:13 PM~11808472
> *JUST GOT UP, I'M HELLA SICK. I'LL TAKE A FEW PICS AND POST, I HAVE TO WORK AT 6am TOMORROW.
> *


get better


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2008, 12:20 AM~11808541
> *get better
> *


x2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

10 SETS OF UNIVERSAL BOTTY KITS $20.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

10 SETS ASSORTED CONT. KITS #20.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ASSORTMENT OF CONT. KITS AND PARTS $15.00 SHIPPED


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

ok great....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THAT'S IT FOR TONIGHT, WILL POST MORE AFTER WORK


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ASSORTED SKIRT PACKAGE $10.00 SHIPPED
BUY MORE THAN 2 SETS AT $8.00 EACHPACK SHIPPED

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









#9









#10









#11









#12


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BETO WHICH ONES ARE FOR A 62'?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

are you coming down for the Cactus Classic Next Month??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

STEERING WHEEL PACKAGE $5.00 SHIPPED 
INCLUDED EXTRA PICS, SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT'S INCLUDED

#1

























#2

























#3
MOMO STEERING WHEEL


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 8 2008, 10:27 PM~11818984
> *are you coming down for the Cactus Classic Next Month??
> *


U nervous??? :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 8 2008, 09:26 PM~11818975
> *BETO WHICH ONES ARE FOR A 62'?
> *


STOCK :dunno: 

CRUIZER SKIRTS I HAVE 2 SETS THAT I'M HOLDING


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

YEAH STOCK SKIRTS.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 8 2008, 09:27 PM~11818984
> *are you coming down for the Cactus Classic Next Month??
> *


I DON'T KNOW IF WORK WILL PREMIT


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:30 PM~11819009
> *U nervous??? :0  :0  :uh:
> *



nahh, just wanna help out a Homie and take some product off his hands and see some of his rides...... :angry: 

damn always trying to start shit Marcus...... why u not at Denis's house helping him BMF his 62??


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 8 2008, 10:32 PM~11819022
> *I DON'T KNOW IF WORK WILL PREMIT
> *


Just tell them u have anal blindness and u can't see ur ass comin' to work that day!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TRUNKS $3.00 EACH SHIPPED
HOOD/TRUNK $5.00 SET SHIPPED


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 8 2008, 10:33 PM~11819029
> *nahh, just wanna help out a Homie and take some product off his hands and see some of his rides...... :angry:
> 
> damn always trying to start shit Marcus...... why u not at Denis's house helping him BMF his 62??
> *


Gees Albert. Don't be so sensative. Im working on a car for him right now. :0 :0 
R u getting the MKDisease? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:36 PM~11819047
> *Just tell them u have anal blindness and u can't see ur ass comin' to work that day!!!
> *



is that the one us used last month Marcus? :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 8 2008, 09:36 PM~11819047
> *Just tell them u have anal blindness and u can't see ur ass comin' to work that day!!!
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

STILL TO COME SOON: BUMPERS, GRILLES, TAILLIGHTS, BODIES AND DIORAMA STUFF.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 8 2008, 10:42 PM~11819074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like Beto has a thing for monkey business.





































"I ain't fallin' fa no banana in my tailpipe!!"


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

beto you got a bubble caprice grill


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Oct 9 2008, 12:42 PM~11823656
> *beto you got a bubble caprice grill
> *


pics?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

15 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BODINE, lonnie, rodriguezmodels, BigPoppa, *betoscustoms*, LowriderCentral, drnitrus, eric64impala, chevy1964


feeling any better?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2008, 08:41 PM~11827975
> *15 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: BODINE, lonnie, rodriguezmodels, BigPoppa, betoscustoms, LowriderCentral, drnitrus, eric64impala, chevy1964
> feeling any better?
> *


JUST GOT HOME FROM THE BARBERS, I FEEL A LITTLE BETTER. I'M OFF TOMORROW AND WILL SHIP SOME ORDERS OUT.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Oct 9 2008, 07:45 PM~11827414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


94-96 IMPALA


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GET MY PAYMENT?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

posting anything else tonight?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 9 2008, 08:49 PM~11828055
> *GET MY PAYMENT?
> *


YES, THANK YOU. WILL SHIP TOMORROW.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GRACIAS!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2008, 08:50 PM~11828063
> *posting anything else tonight?
> *


I WANT TOO, BUT IT'S ALOT OF WORK. THAT'S WHY I MADE SOME PACKAGES. ALSO TOO MANY "WINDOW SHOPPERS" I STILL HAVE TONS OF GRILLES AND BUMPERS, DECALS, BARE METAL FOILS, DIORAMA STUFF, AND STUFF FROM MY STASH.

I THINK MY PRICES ARE REALLY REASONABLE, ESPECIALLY WITH SHIPPING NOW A DAYS. YOU GUYS LET ME KNOW. EVERYONE WANTS ME TO POST STUFF BUT VERY FEW BUYERS.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 9 2008, 10:54 PM~11828102
> *I WANT TOO, BUT IT'S ALOT OF WORK. THAT'S WHY I MADE SOME PACKAGES. ALSO TOO MANY "WINDOW SHOPPERS" I STILL HAVE TONS OF GRILLES AND BUMPERS, DECALS, BARE METAL FOILS, DIORAMA STUFF, AND STUFF FROM MY STASH.
> 
> I THINK MY PRICES ARE REALLY REASONABLE, ESPECIALLY WITH SHIPPING NOW A DAYS. YOU GUYS LET ME KNOW. EVERYONE WANTS ME TO POST STUFF BUT VERY FEW BUYERS.
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 9 2008, 09:54 PM~11828102
> *I WANT TOO, BUT IT'S ALOT OF WORK. THAT'S WHY I MADE SOME PACKAGES. ALSO TOO MANY "WINDOW SHOPPERS" I STILL HAVE TONS OF GRILLES AND BUMPERS, DECALS, BARE METAL FOILS, DIORAMA STUFF, AND STUFF FROM MY STASH.
> 
> I THINK MY PRICES ARE REALLY REASONABLE, ESPECIALLY WITH SHIPPING NOW A DAYS. YOU GUYS LET ME KNOW. EVERYONE WANTS ME TO POST STUFF BUT VERY FEW BUYERS.
> *


did ya get my pm? :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 9 2008, 09:54 PM~11828102
> *I WANT TOO, BUT IT'S ALOT OF WORK. THAT'S WHY I MADE SOME PACKAGES. ALSO TOO MANY "WINDOW SHOPPERS" I STILL HAVE TONS OF GRILLES AND BUMPERS, DECALS, BARE METAL FOILS, DIORAMA STUFF, AND STUFF FROM MY STASH.
> 
> I THINK MY PRICES ARE REALLY REASONABLE, ESPECIALLY WITH SHIPPING NOW A DAYS. YOU GUYS LET ME KNOW. EVERYONE WANTS ME TO POST STUFF BUT VERY FEW BUYERS.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: see ya sunday :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 9 2008, 09:09 PM~11828234
> *did ya get my pm? :0
> *


NO, I JUST DOUBLE CHECKED


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 9 2008, 10:54 PM~11828102
> *I WANT TOO, BUT IT'S ALOT OF WORK. THAT'S WHY I MADE SOME PACKAGES. ALSO TOO MANY "WINDOW SHOPPERS" I STILL HAVE TONS OF GRILLES AND BUMPERS, DECALS, BARE METAL FOILS, DIORAMA STUFF, AND STUFF FROM MY STASH.
> 
> I THINK MY PRICES ARE REALLY REASONABLE, ESPECIALLY WITH SHIPPING NOW A DAYS. YOU GUYS LET ME KNOW. EVERYONE WANTS ME TO POST STUFF BUT VERY FEW BUYERS.
> *


i know what you mean, i dont have alot to spend like 20-30 but just havent found anything yet 

ill keep checking


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i must be one of the few buyers, just waitin for more stuff so i can make one purchase and save on shipping


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey did my package go out yet?? Hope not so I can add to it.. lol.. If not can ya add one of the 67 flat hoods to it.. Like the one you posted in 408s sale thread.. Let me know.. Thanks


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 10 2008, 06:21 AM~11829566
> *Hey did my package go out yet?? Hope not so I can add to it.. lol.. If not can ya add one of the 67 flat hoods to it.. Like the one you posted in 408s sale thread.. Let me know.. Thanks
> *


SORRY BRO, YOUR PACKAGE SHIPPED ON WEDNESDAY AND THE HOODS SOLD LESS THAN 2 MINUTES AFTER POSTED. BUT YOUR MORE THAN WELCOMED TO CONTINUE SHOPPING :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 9 2008, 10:12 PM~11828582
> *i must be one of the few buyers, just waitin for more stuff so i can make one purchase and save on shipping
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 10 2008, 10:16 AM~11829911
> *THANK YOU
> *


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

beto zup homie , let me know if you got my last couple pm's


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 10 2008, 08:05 AM~11830312
> *beto zup homie , let me know if you got my last couple pm's
> *


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 9 2008, 09:49 PM~11828053
> *94-96 IMPALA
> *


nah it caprice impala looks like this :biggrin: 








oh and by any chance do you have a altarnomad bumper?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

alternomad bumper wa molded in..... you would need a whole body.....


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 10 2008, 08:10 PM~11835068
> *alternomad bumper wa molded in..... you would need a whole body.....
> *


oh damn i didnt kno that...well you got an alternomad body beto lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1958 IMPALA SKIRTS $5.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CHROME REAR QUARTER PANEL EXHAUST $2.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CHROME STEERING WHEEL $3.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1976 CAPRICE REAR TAILLIGHTS $4.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1966 IMPALA REAR BUMPER AND LIGHT BEZEL


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PEGASUS SIDE WHITE WALLS $3.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DETAIL MASTERS PHOTO ETCH WHEEL CENTERS $5.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THREE PRONG KNOCK-OFFS $2.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TWO PRONG KNOCK OFFS $3.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PAIR CHROME SPOTLIGHTS SOLD TO SPIKEKID


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1980's CADILLAC CASTLE GRILL $3.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

STATION WAGON CHROME RAIL SOLD TO SPIKEKID


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1964 IMPALA FRONT BUMER AND GRILL WITH CLEAR HEADLIGHTS, REAR TAILLIGHTS AND BOTTOM SCREWS $8.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CHROME WHEELS WITH TIRES $10.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PHOTO-ETCH KNOCK-OFFS SOLD TO MADEMAN


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 10 2008, 11:21 PM~11835797
> *PHOTO-ETCH KNOCK-OFFS $3.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


put these aside with my wheels :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PSK HOBBIES JACK STAND KIT $8.00 SHIPPED
MAKES 2 JACK STANDS, NICELY MADE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BOX OF GOODIES $25.00 SHIPPED
LOTS OF DIFFERENT STUFF. I BAGGED MOST OF IT AND NEVER MADE IT IN MY BINS (NO TIME) I WILL ALSO THROW IN A SET OF 1109's TO MAKE IT A SUPER DEAL.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

?. what kinda stuff comes in it? spare parts?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 11 2008, 12:23 AM~11835810
> *PSK HOBBIES JACK STAND KIT $8.00 SHIPPED
> MAKES 2 JACK STANDS, NICELY MADE
> 
> ...


kick ass ! these should b must to anyone buildind a dio


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

HEY BETO
WOULD YOU BY CHANCE HAVE A HOOD FOR A 66 RIVI ??????????


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 11 2008, 12:13 AM~11835760
> *STATION WAGON CHROME RAIL $4.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


throw these in my pile :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cant wait to get my euro


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 10 2008, 10:02 PM~11835713
> *1958 IMPALA SKIRTS $5.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


in my box........ :cheesy:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

hey beto u receive my pm about the total for the dices so i can send u the money?


----------



## speckmodeler (Oct 11, 2008)

do you have any bullet style knock offs?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 11 2008, 12:30 AM~11836614
> *HEY BETO
> WOULD YOU BY CHANCE HAVE A HOOD FOR A 66 RIVI ??????????
> *


SURE DO I HAVE A FEW POSTED IN THE HOOD POST


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TRUNKS $3.00 EACH SHIPPED
HOOD/TRUNK $5.00 SET SHIPPED


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i want that blue cowl hood pm me


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 11 2008, 12:13 AM~11836128
> *BOX OF GOODIES $25.00 SHIPPED
> LOTS OF DIFFERENT STUFF. I BAGGED MOST OF IT AND NEVER MADE IT IN MY BINS (NO TIME) I WILL ALSO THROW IN A SET OF 1109's TO MAKE IT A SUPER DEAL.
> 
> ...


is it like spare parts or what comes in....im interested


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 11 2008, 08:32 PM~11841150
> *is it like spare parts or what comes in....im interested
> *


different stuff, to much to list,


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

beto,u get ur tables for cactus classic?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Beto! What up? Did you send the package already? lemme know OK?  
Japan was da bomb by the way!! The hobby supply stores over ther are insane...especially the Japanese model kits are dirt cheap over there compared to what they cost over here.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks Beto, got the goodies in today. Super fast shipping..... Gonz


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey do you got a hood to the uptown caddy kit.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hey bro i need a trunk lid and convertible boot for a 63.....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i want the cowl hood


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 12 2008, 05:18 PM~11845076
> *hey bro i need a trunk lid and convertible boot for a 63.....
> *


I HAVE BOTH, SEND PAYPAL TO: [email protected]


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Oct 10 2008, 08:18 PM~11835133
> *oh damn i didnt kno that...well you got an alternomad body beto lol
> *


got this or the grill?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 10 2008, 11:15 PM~11835766
> *1980's CADILLAC CASTLE GRILL $3.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


 are you talkin about this grill? if not, beto do you still have this caddy grill? if so i'll take it


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 12 2008, 08:25 PM~11845664
> *I HAVE BOTH, SEND PAYPAL TO: [email protected]
> *


turns out i just need the boot. managed to fix my trunk . how much for the boot shipped to 73108?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Oct 12 2008, 06:49 PM~11845895
> *are you talkin about this grill? if not, beto do you still have this caddy grill? if so i'll take it
> *


YES, THAT GRILL


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

i sent off payment for the 80's caddy castle grill lemme know when u get it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Oct 13 2008, 06:10 PM~11853297
> *i sent off payment for the 80's caddy castle grill lemme know when u get it
> *


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 12 2008, 08:53 PM~11845926
> *turns out i just need the boot. managed to fix my trunk . how much for the boot shipped to 73108?
> *


?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 13 2008, 07:05 PM~11853944
> *?
> *


$6.00 SHIPPED


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 11 2008, 12:10 AM~11835747
> *DETAIL MASTERS PHOTO ETCH WHEEL CENTERS $5.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...



are these still available ,if so pm me shipping info please


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 13 2008, 10:56 PM~11855756
> *are these still available ,if so pm me shipping info please
> *


YES, PM SENT


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 6 2008, 11:02 PM~11798072
> *1974 IMPLALA PLASTIC KIT $35.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


is this available


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any more junk?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 13 2008, 11:08 PM~11855806
> *is this available
> *


NO, BUT I HAVE ANOTHER, PM SENT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 13 2008, 11:30 PM~11855878
> *any more junk?
> *


I STILL HAVE BUMPERS AND GRILLES, BUT NOT SURE IF I WILL HAVE TIME TO POST THOSE, JUST TOO MANY. MIGHT SELL AS A PACKAGE.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i need the cowl hood to the impala please pm me on it


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 14 2008, 12:32 AM~11855673
> *$6.00 SHIPPED
> *


sending right now....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 14 2008, 08:54 AM~11856665
> *i need the cowl hood to the impala please pm me on it
> *


CARLA ! BEWARNED ! If you pick up that blue hood you must sand the blue paint off ! YOU CAN NOT STRIP RESIN WITH OVEN OFF< POWER POWER< BRAKE FLUID OR ANY OTHER CHEMICALS ! You must sand the paint off ! 

Just tossing that out there cause i would hate for you to dip this then screw it all up and come back and BLAME BETO about having sent you a worthless hood ! 

I hope this is put in way to save you time , money and save BETO from having to deal with someone that wasn't knowing what they were doing !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im leaving it the same color it s going on a drag car that looks like it was built out of parts

thanks for the imput mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 14 2008, 04:34 PM~11860546
> *im leaving it the same color it s going on a drag car that looks like it was built out of parts
> 
> thanks for the imput mini
> *


  It was just a heads up !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 04:38 PM~11859998
> *CARLA  !  BEWARNED   !  If you  pick  up that  blue   hood   you  must  sand   the  blue  paint  off  !   YOU  CAN  NOT  STRIP   RESIN   WITH   OVEN  OFF< POWER  POWER< BRAKE FLUID   OR  ANY  OTHER   CHEMICALS !   You   must   sand the  paint   off  !
> 
> Just   tossing that  out there   cause   i  would  hate   for you  to  dip  this  then   screw it   all  up  and  come  back  and  BLAME  BETO    about  having  sent  you  a  worthless  hood  !
> ...


I DON'T KNOW MINI. I GOT THAT HOOD AND HAS STRIPED IT 3 TIMES WITH PURPLE POWER. MY PROBLEM IS THAT IF THE PRIMER DON'T FISHEYE THE PAINT WILL. 


BETO DO U HAVE A 51 CHEVY HOOD? I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE SO I CAN'T POINT IY OUT IN THE PIX.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 14 2008, 08:51 PM~11863309
> *I DON'T KNOW MINI. I GOT THAT HOOD AND HAS STRIPED IT 3 TIMES WITH PURPLE POWER. MY PROBLEM IS THAT IF THE PRIMER DON'T FISHEYE THE PAINT WILL.
> BETO DO U HAVE A 51 CHEVY HOOD? I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE SO I CAN'T POINT IY OUT IN THE PIX.
> *


my method to clean up resin ! 



soak it in bleach white tire cleaner about a day , then cover it with comet /ajax and scrub with a green strach pad or sotch brite pad then wash off then re wash with dish soap and warm water ! let dry then scuff it up with a new scotch brite pad and start priming and painting !


Which hood you looking for AMT/MPC , Revell, or the Monogram


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 12:38 PM~11859998
> *CARLA  !  BEWARNED  !  If you  pick  up that  blue  hood  you  must  sand  the  blue  paint  off  !  YOU  CAN  NOT  STRIP  RESIN  WITH  OVEN  OFF< POWER  POWER< BRAKE FLUID  OR  ANY  OTHER  CHEMICALS !  You  must  sand the  paint  off  !
> 
> Just  tossing that  out there  cause  i  would  hate  for you  to  dip  this  then  screw it  all  up  and  come  back  and  BLAME  BETO    about  having  sent  you  a  worthless  hood  !
> ...


THANKS MINI FOR THE HEADS UP.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 14 2008, 05:51 PM~11863309
> *I DON'T KNOW MINI. I GOT THAT HOOD AND HAS STRIPED IT 3 TIMES WITH PURPLE POWER. MY PROBLEM IS THAT IF THE PRIMER DON'T FISHEYE THE PAINT WILL.
> BETO DO U HAVE A 51 CHEVY HOOD? I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE SO I CAN'T POINT IY OUT IN THE PIX.
> *


I BELEIVE I HAVE ONE IN THE PICTURES


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 07:20 PM~11863683
> *my  method  to  clean up  resin !
> soak  it  in  bleach  white  tire  cleaner about  a  day  ,  then  cover  it  with  comet /ajax and  scrub  with a  green  strach  pad or  sotch brite  pad  then  wash  off  then  re  wash  with  dish  soap    and  warm  water  !  let  dry    then  scuff  it  up  with  a  new  scotch  brite pad  and  start  priming  and  painting !
> Which  hood  you  looking  for  AMT/MPC , Revell, or the  Monogram
> *



so is this how i would treat fresh/never painted resin? I got a 4dr caddy thats dying to get painted :uh: :biggrin: . Can you post a pic of that bleach white tire cleaner stuff or can I use sumthin else :dunno: 


Sorry for asking in your topic beto, :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 10:20 PM~11863683
> *my  method  to  clean up  resin !
> soak  it  in  bleach  white  tire  cleaner about  a  day  ,  then  cover  it  with  comet /ajax and  scrub  with a  green  strach  pad or  sotch brite  pad  then  wash  off  then  re  wash  with  dish  soap    and  warm  water  !  let  dry    then  scuff  it  up  with  a  new  scotch  brite pad  and  start  priming  and  painting !
> Which  hood  you  looking  for  AMT/MPC , Revell, or the  Monogram
> *


I'LL GIVE THAT A TRY.  MONOGRAM.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 15 2008, 07:30 PM~11873722
> *I'LL GIVE THAT A TRY.  MONOGRAM.
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 07:20 PM~11863683
> *my  method  to  clean up  resin !
> soak  it  in  bleach  white  tire  cleaner about  a  day  ,  then  cover  it  with  comet /ajax and  scrub  with a  green  strach  pad or  sotch brite  pad  then  wash  off  then  re  wash  with  dish  soap    and  warm  water  !  let  dry    then  scuff  it  up  with  a  new  scotch  brite pad  and  start  priming  and  painting !
> Which  hood  you  looking  for  AMT/MPC , Revell, or the  Monogram
> *


^^^^ this works real good....^^^^


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 16 2008, 01:53 AM~11878475
> *^^^^ this works real good....^^^^
> *



so what is this bleach white tire stuff? what does the bottle look like and where do they sell it? thats all I ned to know now...


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 16 2008, 02:14 AM~11878564
> *so what is this bleach white tire stuff? what does the bottle look like and where do they sell it?  thats all I ned to know now...
> *


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 16 2008, 03:13 AM~11878740
> *Hosted on Fotki
> *



:cheesy:  thanx a million homie. So I can get this at autozone I presume?...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:01 PM~11882587
> *:cheesy:    thanx a million homie. So I can get this at autozone I presume?...
> *


yea bro that shit is at any autostore thats what i use 2 clean my whitewalls. good shit!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:01 PM~11882587
> *:cheesy:    thanx a million homie. So I can get this at autozone I presume?...
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2008, 11:13 PM~11875531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MINI. HOLD THAT 51 FOR ME, PLAESE. THANK U.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Beto im looking for the '67 impala SS
chrome parts if you got any, let me know


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Oct 17 2008, 06:32 PM~11898594
> *Beto im looking for the '67 impala SS
> chrome parts if you got any, let me know
> *


.PM SENT


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 17 2008, 08:38 PM~11898663
> *.PM SENT
> *


Payment sent for '67 impala chrome.....thanks homie


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BETO YOU SHIPPED OUT MY BOOTS RIGHT?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

hey beto, i went on your site and wanted to get a set of the front and rear cylinders but the "add to cart" button wasn't available, do you have some cylinders in stock?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior+Oct 17 2008, 06:47 PM~11898798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL SHIPPED, THANK YOU


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 18 2008, 07:39 AM~11902667
> *hey beto, i went on your site and wanted to get a set of the front and rear cylinders but the "add to cart" button wasn't available, do you have some cylinders in stock?
> *



BACK ORDERED, CHECK WITH PHATRAS (RICK) HE MAY HAVE SOME IN STOCK


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 10:08 PM~11693308
> *SOLD
> 
> 55 CHEVY
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SELLING AS A LOT $20.00 SHIPPED

60 CHEVY
63 CHEVY
66 CHEVY
69 CHEVY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SELLING AS A LOT UNKNOWN YEAR $12.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

UPTOPS $6.00 SHIPPED

65 FORD UPTOP









68/69 FAIRLANE UPTOP









CHRSYLER UPTOP









61 FORD UPTOP









61 CHRSYLER UPTOP


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SELLING AS A LOT, UNKNOWN YEAR $$10.00 SHIPPED
4 EACH UPTOPS


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BOTH FOR $5.00 SHIPPED

78 EL CAMINO SHELL









78 EL CAMINO BED COVER








[/quote]


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1500 CHEVY TRUCK BED COVER $5.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CHROME DASHES $7.00 EACH SHIPPED ALL 3 SHIPPED FOR $18.00


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1973 IMPALA FRONT AND REAR GLASS $10.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NICE MURAL DECALS $6.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

EURO WHEELS BOTH SETS FOR $10.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BOX OF GOODIES $25.00 SHIPPED

JUST ADDED MORE GOODIES!!!!!!

LOTS OF DIFFERENT STUFF. I BAGGED MOST OF IT AND NEVER MADE IT IN MY BINS (NO TIME) I WILL ALSO THROW IN A SET OF 1109's TO MAKE IT A SUPER DEAL.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

GTO $10.00 SHIPPED NO BOX


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DASH $3.00 SHIPPED EACH MORE THAN ONE $2.00 SHIPPED EACH
I DO NOT KNOW WHAT SOME GO TO, SO ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HYDRO SET UP $6.00 SHIPPED EACH SET
INCLUDES: RACK, BATTERIES AND PUMPS


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HYDRO RACK AND PUMPS $4.00 SHIPPED EACH SET
INCLUDES RACK AND PUMPS


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BATTERIES $2.00 EACH SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ASSORTMENT OF BATTERIES $8.00 SHIPPED
GREAT FOR DIORAMA


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BATTERIES $8.00 ALL SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

INTERIOR TUBS $7.00 EACH SHIPPED





































1953 CHEVY




































1958 IMPALA









1959 IMPALA









1976 CAPRICE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CENTER CONSOLES $5.00 SHIPPED FOR ALL 4


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BENCH SEATS $3.00 EACH SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TRUCK BED SPEAKER COVER $3.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WHEELS AND TIRES $5.00 SHIPPED
REMEMBER THE MORE YOU BUY THE MORE YOU SAVE

#1









#2









SOLD TO PHATRAS









#4









#5









#6









#7









#11









#13









#15









#16


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

EACH SET SHIPPED $5.00
#17









#18









#19









#20









#21


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WHEELS AND TIRES $4.00 SHIPPED

#22









#23









#24









#25









#26









#27









#29









#30









#31









#32









#33









#34









#35


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

#36 GOLD DONK WHEEL $7.00 SHIPPED

















#37 SUPER DONK WHEEL $8.00 SHIPPED









#38.00 $6.00 SHIPPED









#39 STRAGGERED RIMS $8.00


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WHEELS AND TIRES $4.00 SHIPPED

#39A









#40









#41









#42









#43


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WINDSHEIDS AND REAR WINDOWS $5.00 SHIPPED
THE REAL THING NOT VAC FORMED

TOO MANY TO PICTURE, SO I'LL JUST LIST WHAT I HAVE









#1 - 1951 CHEVY FLEETLINE
#2 - 1953 CHEVY
#3 - 1953 CHEVY
#4 - 1953/54 CHEVY SEDAN PANEL
#5 - 1955 NOMAD
#6 - 1955 NOMAD
#7 - 1963 IMPALA
#6 - 1964 IMPALA
#8 - 1964 IMPALA
#9 - 1964 IMPALA
#10-1966 RIVIERA
#11-1967 IMPALA
#12-1967 IMPALA
#13-1970 MONTE CARLO
#14-1976 CAPRICE
#15-1976 CAPRICE
#16-1976 CAPRICE
#17-1978 EL CAMINO
#18-1978 EL CAMINO
#19-1978 EL CAMINO
#20-1999 ECLIPSE
#21-CHEVY EXTREME


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WINDSHEILDS AND REAR WINDOW GOODIE BOX $10.00 SHIPPED

TOO MANY FOR ME TO FIND OUT WHAT THEY GO TO. SOME ODD STUFF ALSO. THIS IS A GREAT BUY.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WINDSHEILDS AND REAR WINDOWS $3.00 SHIPPED
THE REAL THING NOT VAC. FORMED










#22 - 1953 CHEVY FRONT
#23 - 1953 CHEVY REAR
#24 - 1958 IMPALA FRONT
#25 - 1961 IMPALA FRONT
#26 - 1961 IMPALA FRONT
#27 - 1961 IMPALA REAR
#28 - 1961 IMPALA REAR
#29 - 1962 IMPALA CONV. FRONT
#30 - 1963 IMPALA REAR
#31 - 1964 IMPALA REAR
#32 - 1967 IMPALA REAR
#33 - 1970 IMPALA FRONT
#34 - 1970 IMPALA REAR
#35 - DODGE VAN FRONT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ASSORTMENT OF CONT. KITS AND PARTS $15.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ASSORTED SKIRT PACKAGE $8.00 SHIPPED

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









#9









#10









#11









#12


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

STEERING WHEEL PACKAGE $5.00 SHIPPED 
INCLUDED EXTRA PICS, SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT'S INCLUDED

#1

























#2

























#3
MOMO STEERING WHEEL


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TRUNKS $3.00 EACH SHIPPED
HOOD/TRUNK $5.00 SET SHIPPED

****1967 COWL HOOD SOLD****


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1958 IMPALA SKIRTS $5.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DETAIL MASTERS PHOTO ETCH WHEEL CENTERS $5.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TWO PRONG KNOCK OFFS $3.00 SHIPPED


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 21 2008, 08:15 PM~11936993
> *ASSORTED SKIRT PACKAGE $8.00 SHIPPED
> 
> #1
> ...


what cars are the resin skirts in #11 and #12 for?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1964 IMPALA FRONT BUMER AND GRILL WITH CLEAR HEADLIGHTS, REAR TAILLIGHTS AND BOTTOM SCREWS $8.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CHROME WHEELS WITH TIRES $10.00 SHIPPED


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

[/quote]


is that a 39 sedan delivery hood or street rod?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PSK HOBBIES JACK STAND KIT $8.00 SHIPPED
MAKES 2 JACK STANDS, NICELY MADE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2008, 10:22 PM~11937028
> *what cars are the resin skirts in #11 and #12 for?
> *


1953 CHEVY
1964 IMPALA
1968 IMPALA

NOT SURE WHAT THE DARK SET IN #12 GO TO


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2008, 10:24 PM~11937041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT SURE WHAT THE DIFFERENCE IS.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 21 2008, 11:31 PM~11937059
> *NOT SURE WHAT THE DIFFERENCE IS.
> *


The delivery has the hood sides. And the coupe/streetrod is cut off.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 21 2008, 08:45 PM~11937111
> *The delivery has the hood sides. And the coupe/streetrod is cut off.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 21 2008, 10:19 PM~11937015
> *1958 IMPALA SKIRTS $5.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED THOSE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 21 2008, 10:45 PM~11937111
> *The delivery has the hood sides. And the coupe/streetrod is cut off.
> *


DELIVERY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 21 2008, 10:50 PM~11937127
> *I NEED THOSE
> *


PAYPAL [email protected]


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

this up for grabs still?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hay you got any a arms and axels for sell ?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

in the left top corner is that a 67 imp hood ?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 22 2008, 08:24 AM~11939196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 21 2008, 09:20 PM~11936632
> *BACK ORDERED, CHECK WITH PHATRAS (RICK) HE MAY HAVE SOME IN STOCK
> *


 :banghead: i'll look for him and hit him up.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 22 2008, 02:20 AM~11937016
> *DETAIL MASTERS PHOTO ETCH WHEEL CENTERS $5.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


51 chevy hood, 70 impala (2).
i want these if still have.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Oct 22 2008, 02:19 AM~11937470
> *this up for grabs still?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i wanted that i have first dibs he has not sent me a mesage on it


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Beto,
Everything arrived safe and sound.
Thank You!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

do have trunk for the 64 impala from revell...


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Oct 27 2008, 05:20 PM~11988505
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

empty your inbox


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Oct 25 2008, 02:47 PM~11971711
> *do have  trunk for the 64 impala from revell...
> *


trunk lid or trunk floor???


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 27 2008, 11:53 PM~11992042
> *:dunno:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 28 2008, 06:38 AM~11993212
> *trunk lid or trunk floor???
> *


I HAVE THE LOWRIDER REVELL '64 TRUNK


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 28 2008, 10:57 AM~11995049
> *:angry:
> *


do you answer pm's? i have been waiting for weeks to send ya some cash but i cant get a reply.........     does my cash not spend at betos?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 30 2008, 03:14 PM~12018410
> *do you answer pm's? i have been waiting for weeks to send ya some cash  but i cant get a reply.........         does my cash not spend at betos?
> *


sorry bro, i pm'd you back, you even replied


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:no: wasnt me , ill try again.....


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

do you have a 70s impala trunk ?
and any A arms & axle for a 59 impala ?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 30 2008, 08:42 PM~12022139
> *do you have a 70s impala trunk ?
> and any A arms & axle for a 59 impala ?
> *


70 impala trunk?

i do have the '59 parts


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

toss that chrome 61 dash in too....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DO YOU WANT THIS TOO....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FOR SALE, HOPPER BY JEVRIES, WIRELESS REMOTE. $150.00 SHIPPED, THAT'S LESS THEN IT COST TO BUILD


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 30 2008, 10:44 PM~12022674
> *DO YOU WANT THIS TOO....
> 
> 
> ...


you have a pm....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MY FIRST PATTERN JOB, FOR SALE. 78 CADILLAC COUPE de VILLE, $80.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HERE'S PIC OF THE BOTTOM


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 30 2008, 10:48 PM~12022704
> *FOR SALE, HOPPER BY JEVRIES, WIRELESS REMOTE. $150.00 SHIPPED, THAT'S LESS THEN IT COST TO BUILD
> 
> 
> ...



:0 hno: I should really ge this, hey beto can I get that measuring stick on the side of the diorama by the broke down 64? :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 30 2008, 10:58 PM~12022793
> *HERE'S PIC OF THE BOTTOM
> 
> 
> ...


does it have bumpers and how much?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 30 2008, 09:54 PM~12022281
> *70 impala trunk?
> 
> i do have the '59 parts
> *


yha i need a trunk led for on.
and just send me a pm on how much for the parts for the 59, ill take them


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 31 2008, 10:24 AM~12025304
> *does it have bumpers and how much?
> *


its sold..... to me :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

wish i had $$$ right now


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 31 2008, 09:24 AM~12025304
> *does it have bumpers and how much?
> *


SORRY, IT SOLD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 31 2008, 11:34 AM~12026386
> *wish i had $$$ right now
> *


ME TOO..................


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 30 2008, 09:48 PM~12022704
> *FOR SALE, HOPPER BY JEVRIES, WIRELESS REMOTE. $150.00 SHIPPED, THAT'S LESS THEN IT COST TO BUILD
> 
> 
> ...


i'm interested in this, do you have video of it working the way it is now?

i always wanted a jevries built hopper to ad to my collection.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Oct 31 2008, 12:25 PM~12026940
> *i'm interested in this, do you have video of it working the way it is now?
> 
> i always wanted a jevries built hopper to ad to my collection.
> *


I'll get a vid for you tonight while I'm handing candies out.


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 31 2008, 12:39 PM~12027072
> *I'll get a vid for you tonight while I'm handing candies out.
> *


dont know if you are being sarcastic but ok i'l check back tonite
its just for 150 i want to see the thing work first know what i mean?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Oct 31 2008, 01:46 PM~12027146
> *dont know if you are being sarcastic but ok i'l check back tonite
> its just for 150 i want to see the thing work first know what i mean?
> *



:wave: Sup homie.....if yu get it I wanna come check it out :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Oct 31 2008, 12:46 PM~12027146
> *dont know if you are being sarcastic but ok i'l check back tonite
> its just for 150 i want to see the thing work first know what i mean?
> *


no not being sarcastic, i was going to play around with it when kids come over, but i forgot to buy new batteries.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FIRST TIME LOADING A VID


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Dang! Low battery! :biggrin: I know these babies can hit backbumper. For the buyer...use 3X good quality AAA batteries, give the line enough slack and off you go!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

beto get my pm about the mag?


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

i sent a pm already beto let me know :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 31 2008, 11:19 PM~12031409
> *Dang! Low battery! :biggrin:  I know these babies can hit backbumper. For the buyer...use 3X good quality AAA batteries, give the line enough slack and off you go!
> *


THANKS J  , I USED CHEAP BATTERIES TO SHOW THE VID. I HAVEN'T PLAY WITH THE ELK IN OVER A YEAR.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 1 2008, 08:48 AM~12032489
> *beto get my pm about the mag?
> *


GOT IT, DON'T REALLY WANT TO SPLIT THE BUNDLE YET.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Nov 1 2008, 09:55 AM~12032843
> *i sent a pm already beto let me know  :biggrin:
> *


GOT YOUR PM, SALE PENDING ON THE ELK, BUT EVERYTHING AVAILABLE TILL PAID FOR


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

elko sold to me :biggrin: thanks beto


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

*BETO EMPTY YOUR BOX *

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 2 2008, 07:43 PM~12042669
> *BETO EMPTY YOUR BOX
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



EMPTIED


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

PM sent :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey bro get my MO yet?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 3 2008, 10:22 AM~12046893
> *hey bro get my MO yet?
> *


shipped today 0308 2040 0002 0021 7209


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

pencil me in for a 68 caprice. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 3 2008, 05:03 PM~12050819
> *pencil me in for a 68 caprice. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 3 2008, 08:02 PM~12050812
> *shipped today  0308 2040 0002  0021 7209
> *



hey what bout my stuff :tears: :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

YOURS SHIPS TOMORROW. PACKING CAREFULLY


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 3 2008, 08:48 PM~12051258
> *YOURS SHIPS TOMORROW. PACKING CAREFULLY
> *


 :yes: elko and mando wheels too


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 3 2008, 08:02 PM~12050812
> *shipped today  0308 2040 0002  0021 7209
> *


thanks bro ill let ya know when i get it


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

u wouldnt happen to have a 67 Impala hood,headlights and tail lights and i also need a set of bucket seats out of a 67 Impala got any of that?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 4 2008, 11:19 AM~12057848
> *u wouldnt happen to have a 67 Impala hood,headlights and tail lights and i also need a set of bucket seats out of a 67 Impala got any of that?
> *


pm me


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Beto any luck on those 60 Impala bumpers? Got any 67 Impala hoods left (non louver) Hit me up IM.... Gonz


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PM SENT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MODEL CAR MAGAZINES 11 ISSUES $35.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SCALE AUTO MAGAZINES 9 ISSUES AND 1 INSERT $30.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SOLD


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hey beto you had time to ship out homie ?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*NEW RIMS, FITS PEGASUS 520's, 1 PIECE POLISHED, $20.00 SHIPPED INCLUDES A SET OF PEGASUS 520'S, GREAT FOR HERB DEEKS AND DETAIL MASTERS












































*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 6 2008, 10:34 PM~12087224
> *hey beto you had time to ship out homie ?
> *


PACKED READY TO SHIP, SHOULD SHIP BY SATURDAY.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 7 2008, 02:40 AM~12087293
> *PACKED READY TO SHIP, SHOULD SHIP BY SATURDAY.
> *



great thanks homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 7 2008, 02:41 AM~12087310
> *great thanks homie
> *


by the way wich addy you have


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SOLD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1 SET EACH: 1014, 1109, 1111, 1115, 1117 $35.00 SHIPPED


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 7 2008, 02:43 AM~12087328
> *20 SETS PEGASUS 1109's $120.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


buy this up homies, thats a hell of a deal, thats only 6 bucks a set shipped....buying in bulk helps!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 6 2008, 10:42 PM~12087323
> *by the way wich addy you have
> *


THE ONE ON THE ENVELOPE, IN BED RIGHT NOW, I CAN PM YOU TOMORROW WITH THAT ADDY


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 7 2008, 02:48 AM~12087379
> *THE ONE ON THE ENVELOPE, IN BED RIGHT NOW, I CAN PM YOU TOMORROW WITH THAT ADDY
> *



ok homie that will be great


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

2 SET EACH: 1014, 1117 1 SET EACH: 1111, 1115 $$40.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1965 IMPALA PROMO $40.00 SHIPPED (GREAT ASS PRICE FOR A PROMO)


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1970 IMPALA PROMO $35.00 SHIPPED (THAT'S A GREAT PRICE FOR THIS PROMO)


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CHEVROLET DEALERSHIP SIGN, WITH 3 FIGURES, $90.00 SHIPPED, VERY HARD TO FIND, THIS ONE IS IN GREAT CONDITION


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1950 PICK UP SOLD built by 408MODELS


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1967 IMPALA, WRECKAGE YARD IMPY, GREAT FOR DIORAMA $25.00 SHIPPED


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> *NEW RIMS, FITS PEGASUS 520's, 1 PIECE POLISHED, $20.00 SHIPPED INCLUDES A SET OF PEGASUS 520'S, GREAT FOR HERB DEEKS AND DETAIL MASTERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ALL PREVIOUS ORDERS WILL BE SHIPPED ON SATURDAY, THANK YOU, beto


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 7 2008, 12:01 AM~12087498
> *CHEVROLET DEALERSHIP SIGN, WITH 3 FIGURES, $90.00 SHIPPED, VERY HARD TO FIND, THIS ONE IS IN GREAT CONDITION
> 
> 
> ...




Beto, I want that hopping measureing stick in the first pic on the side of that green car, name your price!


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 7 2008, 01:39 AM~12087278
> *NEW RIMS, FITS PEGASUS 520's, 1 PIECE POLISHED, $20.00 SHIPPED INCLUDES A SET OF PEGASUS 520'S, GREAT FOR HERB DEEKS AND DETAIL MASTERS
> 
> 
> ...


*

hey beto you still have these and is it 20 for both sets and do you sell 2 bar spinners in gold for pegasus wheels*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 7 2008, 01:06 AM~12087543
> *1967 IMPALA, WRECKAGE YARD IMPY, GREAT FOR DIORAMA $25.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


let me know if this is sold.i want it. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 7 2008, 12:06 AM~12087543
> *1967 IMPALA, WRECKAGE YARD IMPY, GREAT FOR DIORAMA $25.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


send this to me asap insted of the 25 do the racks come with it homie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> > *NEW RIMS, FITS PEGASUS 520's, 1 PIECE POLISHED, $20.00 SHIPPED INCLUDES A SET OF PEGASUS 520'S, GREAT FOR HERB DEEKS AND DETAIL MASTERS
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

hey bro , i just tried calling you , hit me up .....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SOLD</span>


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PLEXIGLASS SHOWCASE, I ONLY HAVE 3, $50.00 EACH SHIPPED


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

PAYMENT SENT :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sent pm


----------



## HIGHWAYMAN9674 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am building a revell Suburu WtxSti 1.25th and I need some rims, I.C.E., or any other gear that will make this kit a show car,,thanks all..btw hit you some pics and send me ur prices..thanks..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

please post any wants in the wanted thread



> _Originally posted by HIGHWAYMAN9674_@Nov 8 2008, 06:11 PM~12100187
> *I am building a revell Suburu WtxSti 1.25th and I need some rims, I.C.E., or any other gear that will make this kit a show car,,thanks all..btw hit you some pics and send me ur prices..thanks..
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*THE LAST OF MY STOCK, 20 SETS PEGASUS 1109's CHROME, $110.00 SHIPPED, PAYPAL ONLY*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

beto, call me .....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*THE LAST OF MY STOCK, 20 SETS PEGASUS 1109's CHROME, $110.00 SHIPPED, PAYPAL ONLY*


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sup beto,i dont wanna b a pain in your side ,but wusup wit dem things ,let me kno something please


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 14 2008, 12:48 AM~12153885
> *sup beto,i dont wanna b a pain in your side ,but wusup wit dem things ,let me kno something please
> *


shipped yesterday priority mail


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 14 2008, 01:31 AM~12153279
> *at $5.50 a set that's a damn good deal, wish i had the money*


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 14 2008, 09:54 AM~12155514
> *at $5.50 a set that's a damn good deal, wish i had the money
> *


 :yessad: X2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DID MINE SHIP YET?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got a chrome drive shaft layin around?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 14 2008, 11:29 PM~12163110
> *got a chrome drive shaft layin around?
> *



have a few


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 14 2008, 10:29 PM~12162636
> *DID MINE SHIP YET?
> *


will ship on my day off wednesday


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BETO U GOING TO CACTUS CLASSIC?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 15 2008, 11:37 AM~12164606
> *will ship on my day off wednesday
> *


for sure?

cuz i thought u were by friday


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 13 2008, 06:23 PM~12149614
> *beto, call me .....
> *


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 14 2008, 09:50 AM~12154271
> *shipped yesterday priority mail
> *



thanks homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 16 2008, 06:15 AM~12170221
> *thanks homie
> *


can i have the tracking # please


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 16 2008, 09:52 AM~12170382
> *can i have the tracking # please
> *



im gonna need it to pick it up frum the p/o


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 15 2008, 11:37 AM~12164606
> *will ship on my day off wednesday
> *


get shipped out?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

YES, YES, YES, YES, YES, YES.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

beto do u have any of the fine tapes left? like the 1/64 and size under it? let me know thanx


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

do you have a Amt 79 monte carlo dash


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

anyone heard form beto ,if anyone can contact him please tell him dade needs to talk to him  thanks in advanced


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 22 2008, 02:59 PM~12230749
> *anyone heard form beto ,if anyone can contact him please tell him dade needs to talk to him   thanks in advanced
> *


I think he is busy with work, again. he has'nt replied my PM's either.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Do you have tracking # ?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

STILL NOTHING .....PM ME SO WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT 



 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i dunno ive been waiting to hear back on some cash i need to send to him....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

From what I heard, he is in the process of moving.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 
DAMN HEAVY BOX

THANKS FOR THE MOLD 

AND THE LITTLE EXTRA MOLD


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 29 2008, 03:56 PM~12289469
> *:0
> DAMN HEAVY BOX
> 
> ...


don't be fuckin tease  what is it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 29 2008, 06:56 PM~12289469
> *:0
> DAMN HEAVY BOX
> 
> ...


and what would that be???


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 29 2008, 05:08 PM~12289518
> *don't be fuckin tease    what is it
> *


4DR BIGBODY AND BOOTY KIT AND SEAT MOLD


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

... just when you wished it was a dash......


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Just heard from Beto. He's been tied up with work and finishing his moving. Will be back on soon.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> youcantfademe,Nov 29 2008, 05:48 PM~12289730]
> ... just when you wished it was a dash......


my dash ships out to bodine this week , when i get home from working out of town. :biggrin: 


you got your package yet ?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz+Dec 1 2008, 04:41 PM~12304787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no package yet.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 1 2008, 06:06 PM~12305004
> *cool ..... good to know
> no package yet....  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I dunno what to tell you man. Ill have to go see whats up when I get back to town.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 1 2008, 05:08 PM~12305026
> *I dunno what to tell you man. Ill have to go see whats up when I get back to town.
> *


 i understand. is there a way to see when or if it cleared customs?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

whats the good word beto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 2 2008, 10:18 PM~12320389
> *whats the good word beto
> *


Man, I hate moving. Just barely done with getting everything in the right place. Found some stuff that was not shipped. Someone ordered 2 '67 flat hoods that I thought I shipped but found them in all my stuff, also Rollin your stuff will ship with Smiley's master truck fenders and of course with a fat hook up for waiting.. I still have tons of stuff I want to get rid of. Some pf the stuff I have is still posted in this Topic. I can start a new one, but I see lots of sale threads. I'll post more stuff later tonight. Missed everyone.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 12:53 AM~12901089
> *Man, I hate moving. Just barely done with getting everything in the right place. Found some stuff that was not shipped. Someone ordered 2 '67 flat hoods that I thought I shipped but found them in all my stuff, also Rollin your stuff will ship with Smiley's master truck fenders and of course with a fat hook up for waiting.. I still have tons of stuff I want to get rid of. Some pf the stuff I have is still posted in this Topic. I can start a new one, but I see lots of sale threads. I'll post more stuff later tonight. Missed everyone.
> *


if you have ANY big body stuff left pm me and lmk! I need hoods in particular, and bodies, fack ill take anything/everything. pm me and lmk what ya got!!

^First dibs!! :biggrin: lmao


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

wassup wit the lamp beto you still gonna trade or what


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 12:53 AM~12901089
> *Man, I hate moving. Just barely done with getting everything in the right place. Found some stuff that was not shipped. Someone ordered 2 '67 flat hoods that I thought I shipped but found them in all my stuff, also Rollin your stuff will ship with Smiley's master truck fenders and of course with a fat hook up for waiting.. I still have tons of stuff I want to get rid of. Some pf the stuff I have is still posted in this Topic. I can start a new one, but I see lots of sale threads. I'll post more stuff later tonight. Missed everyone.
> *



nice homie glad you got settled in


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 3 2009, 10:56 PM~12901116
> *if you have ANY big body stuff left pm me and lmk! I need hoods in particular, and bodies, fack ill take anything/everything. pm me and lmk what ya got!!
> 
> ^First dibs!!  :biggrin:  lmao
> *


I have some bodies, bumpers, booty kits and extended skirts, the convert and '68 mold is going to a Homie. I'll take an invertoryof what I have left and PM you tomorrow evening.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 3 2009, 10:59 PM~12901138_@~
> *wassup wit the lamp beto you still gonna trade or what
> *


Little homie, I said i would trade, but not for $450.00 worth of models and accesories, plus her arm is broken.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 3 2009, 11:09 PM~12901224
> *nice homie glad you got settled in
> *


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Why is that not surprising?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 3 2009, 11:20 PM~12901302
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up Homie, see you at NNL


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 3 2009, 11:28 PM~12901352
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Why is that not surprising?
> *



the lamp right?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 3 2009, 11:30 PM~12901363
> *the lamp right?
> *


But its antique! :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1=#1113
3=#1014
1=#1117
2=#1111
3=#1115
1=# Real Wheel
--------------------
11 = Sets of Wheels = $60.00 shipped (PayPal only)


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Empty good condition original boxes

3 Boxes shipped $18.00


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Both for $50.00 shipped or $30.00 each pak shipped


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

2 = $25.00 each Both shipped for $60.00 or $35.00 each shipped


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ARE THE CASES BRAND NEW?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

$15.00 shipped


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

'65 Lowrider Impala

3 = $40.00 shipped or $18.00 each shipped


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

$18.00 shipped sealed


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 3 2009, 11:56 PM~12901502
> *ARE THE CASES BRAND NEW?
> *


yes, I just removed wrap for pictures

I will bubble wrap for shipping.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Both $25.00 shipped

'67 missing engine


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

All 3 shipped $30.00

Cadillac Donk
'68 El Camino
Monte Carlo


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Both for $20.00 shipped


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

$18.00 shipped


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 12:27 AM~12901342
> *Little homie, I said i would trade, but not for $450.00 worth of models and accesories, plus her arm is broken.
> *


since here arms broke it dropped to that price :uh: i only want atleast
25 to 30 models for it
cause i like the

1970 MONTE CARLO CONVERTABLE 
1959 CHEVY EL CAMINO 
16" REAR CYCLINDER SET UP 
12" FRONT CYCLINDER SET 
PEGASUS 1014 BLUE
A220 AZTEK
1959 CHEVY IMPALA HARD TOP 
1965 IMPALA LOWRIDER 
custom cadillac donk
64 impala
65 impala
65 chevy hard top
65 chevy convert.
59 chevy impala
70 monte lowrider
and 2 big bodys thats only a little bit for a lamp worth that much money thats only fifteen things i like


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 4 2009, 01:34 AM~12901624_@~
> *since here arms broke it dropped to that price :uh: i only want atleast
> 25 to 30 models for it
> cause i like the
> ...


 :twak: :ugh: you cant be serious..... beto call me up , ill pm ya my number.....


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 4 2009, 01:34 AM~12901624_@~
> *since here arms broke it dropped to that price :uh: i only want atleast
> 25 to 30 models for it
> cause i like the
> ...


I don't think it's gonna happen. Unless, Beto. Slips and whacks his head on something hard.

Besides, you don't have any real proof. That it's yours. Only a shady looking pic. And where does a 7 yearold get something worth so much anyways? And let's just say someone will take it.... How would you ship it?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 01:11 AM~12901561
> *Both for $20.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


Take out the 68 elco, and throw in the 59' elco instead. and the other one take out that elco, And throw in that 70' impala in the pic. For the same prices. or gimme a deal for everything plus the 59' and the 70. Or just sell me the 70 and the 59. LOL. LMK if i'm not making sens. Anyways just PM me.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Beto! Pm sent!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 4 2009, 03:45 AM~12901829
> *I don't think it's gonna happen. Unless, Beto. Slips and whacks his head on something hard.
> 
> Besides, you don't have any real proof. That it's yours. Only a shady looking pic. And where does a 7 yearold get something worth so much anyways? And let's just say someone will take it.... How would you ship it?
> *


Second thoughts, he PM me @ 1:27am, I don't things he's that young, I thinking he's the vato in the picture.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 4 2009, 03:58 AM~12901845
> *Take out the 68 elco, and throw in the 59' elco instead. and the other one take out that elco, And throw in that 70' impala in the pic. For the same prices. or gimme a deal for everything plus the 59' and the 70. Or just sell me the 70 and the 59. LOL. LMK if i'm not making sens. Anyways just PM me.
> *


The '59 elk body is missing, I only have the parts.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 01:03 AM~12901537
> *'65 Lowrider Impala
> 
> 3 = $40.00 shipped or $18.00 each shipped
> ...


you willing to do a 59' , 65 vert and 65 hardtop for the 40?

let me know


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 02:47 AM~12901468
> *Empty good condition original boxes
> 
> 3 Boxes shipped $18.00
> ...


 pm sent


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 06:28 AM~12902182
> *Second thoughts, he PM me @ 1:27am, I don't things he's that young, I thinking he's the vato in the picture.
> *


I don't much think he is a kid either! Infact I think in more recent postings he is here trying to burn people so please Roberto Be carefull (I know you will) with what you do with this cat! 

On a side note Sure wish I could afford the impala 3 car kits and old 3 truck kit special but I've been recently laid off and finding a new job is being some what of a bitch!  

It's nice to see you got things up and running again bro! Keep up the good work.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 3 2009, 10:53 PM~12901089
> *Man, I hate moving. Just barely done with getting everything in the right place. Found some stuff that was not shipped. Someone ordered 2 '67 flat hoods that I thought I shipped but found them in all my stuff, also Rollin your stuff will ship with Smiley's master truck fenders and of course with a fat hook up for waiting.. I still have tons of stuff I want to get rid of. Some pf the stuff I have is still posted in this Topic. I can start a new one, but I see lots of sale threads. I'll post more stuff later tonight. Missed everyone.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

beto pm me on the yellow 67 and the 54 chev


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 4 2009, 07:41 AM~12902642
> *you willing to do a 59' , 65 vert and 65 hardtop for the 40?
> 
> let me know
> *


the '65 vert is painted flip flop green to blue with skirts. i did not list that but will sell it for $20.00


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

How much for a 71 impala and a 90 cadi ....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 04:35 PM~12907463
> *the '65 vert is painted flip flop green to blue with skirts. i did not list that but will sell it for $20.00
> *



Dibbs on it, beto pm me!


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 01:11 AM~12901561
> *All 3 shipped $30.00
> 
> Cadillac Donk
> ...


get at me beto i got money in hand.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1=59 IMPALA SOLD
1=65 IMPALA HARDTOP LOWRIDER SOLD
1=65 IMPALA VERT SOLD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Feb 4 2009, 05:54 PM~12908231
> *get at me beto i got money in hand.
> *


info sent


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

I WANT THE 67


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 4 2009, 06:36 PM~12908781
> *I WANT THE 67
> *


$15.00 shipped PAYPAL: [email protected]


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 07:27 PM~12908660
> *'51 SOLD
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Beto, Can't wait to put the wheels to good use. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Feb 4 2009, 06:43 PM~12908887
> *Thanks Beto, Can't wait to put the wheels to good use. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Beto you got a pm from lowridermodels...lmao!


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 07:28 AM~12902182
> *Second thoughts, he PM me @ 1:27am, I don't things he's that young, I thinking he's the vato in the picture.
> *


thats my grampa


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 4 2009, 08:59 PM~12910777_@~
> *thats my grampa
> *


SEE HOMIE, THOUGHT HE WAS YOUR HOMIE, CAN COME UP IN HERE WITH BS. I WAS REALLY GOING TO TRADE WITH YOU, BUT NOT FOR ALL WHAT YOU WANT. AT THE AGE YOU SAY YOU ARE YOU SHOULD NOT BE DEALING THE WAY YOU ARE. YOU DO NOT HAVE DOCUMENTION ON THAT LAMP. IF ITS ANTIQUE, YOU SHOULD HAVE PROOF TO BACK IT UP.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 10:36 PM~12911264
> *SEE HOMIE, THOUGHT HE WAS YOUR HOMIE, CAN COME UP IN HERE WITH BS. I WAS REALLY GOING TO TRADE WITH YOU, BUT NOT FOR ALL WHAT YOU WANT. AT THE AGE YOU SAY YOU ARE YOU SHOULD NOT BE DEALING THE WAY YOU ARE. YOU DO NOT HAVE DOCUMENTION ON THAT LAMP. IF ITS ANTIQUE, YOU SHOULD HAVE PROOF TO BACK IT UP.
> *


LAMPS HAVE DOCUMENTION ? NEVER HEARD THAT BEFORE.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 4 2009, 09:41 PM~12911325
> *LAMPS HAVE DOCUMENTION ? NEVER HEARD THAT BEFORE.....
> *


you know what I mean. Something that shows the lamp, like an article or antique book


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 11:49 PM~12911929
> *you know what I mean. Something that shows the lamp, like an article or antique book
> *


I WAS BEING SERIOUS , I KNOW SOMETIMES ARTWORKS HAVE CERTIFICATES THAT GO ALONG WITH THEM , SHOWING VALUE AND BEING AUTHENTIC. TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE SOMETHIGN FOUND IN THE GOODWILLS REJECT BIN......


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY PRIMO, DO YOU HAVE ANY 1:18TH SCALE HOPP'N HYDRO 63 IMPALA LAYING AROUND ANYWERE? NEED ANOTHER ONE FOR THE CROME BUMPERS


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 4 2009, 11:51 PM~12911948
> *I WAS BEING SERIOUS  , I KNOW SOMETIMES ARTWORKS HAVE  CERTIFICATES THAT GO ALONG WITH THEM , SHOWING VALUE AND BEING AUTHENTIC. TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE SOMETHIGN FOUND IN THE GOODWILLS REJECT BIN......
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIES THIS IS HIS DAD J-CAT90744 I'M GOING TO HAVE A TALK WITH MY SON OVER THE PROMISES MADE I THOUGHT HE WAS READY FOR LIL


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 4 2009, 10:53 PM~12911969
> *HEY PRIMO, DO YOU HAVE ANY 1:18TH SCALE HOPP'N HYDRO 63 IMPALA LAYING AROUND ANYWERE? NEED ANOTHER ONE FOR THE CROME BUMPERS
> *


No Sorry


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ,,i,,,Feb 5 2009, 01:07 AM~12912442_@~
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIES THIS IS HIS DAD J-CAT90744 I'M GOING TO HAVE A TALK WITH MY SON OVER THE PROMISES MADE I THOUGHT HE WAS READY FOR LIL
> *


Have him PM me when he's ready


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BTTT


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 01:52 AM~12901488
> *Both for $50.00 shipped or $30.00 each pak shipped
> 
> 
> ...



still have the trucks?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 6 2009, 06:33 AM~12923784
> *still have the trucks?
> *


yup


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Beto u get my pm?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 6 2009, 05:50 PM~12930078
> *Beto u get my pm?
> *


I CALL YOU HOMIE, DIDN'T MONICA TELL YOU HOMIE. I HAVE OVER 11,000 MINUTE ROLL OVERS AND I WANT TO USE THEM UP (AT LEAST HALF)


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

PM sent brother.. :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 6 2009, 08:45 PM~12931352
> *PM sent brother.. :cheesy:
> *


PM SENT BACK

OH, TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 01:52 AM~12901488
> *Both for $50.00 shipped or $30.00 each pak shipped
> 
> 
> ...




i want these both of em!~


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 3 2009, 11:52 PM~12901488
> *Both for $50.00 shipped or $30.00 each pak shipped
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD TO UNDERCOVERIMPALA!! 

Thanks Beto.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THIS IS THE LAST OF THE MODELS THAT I HAVE. tHE MORE YOU BUY THE MORE YOU SAVE IN SHIPPING. AND BELIEVE ME SHIPPING HAS GONE UP. THEY NOW MEASURE A BOX OVER 12" X 12". PM MEFOR COMBINED SHIPPING</span>

1959-1962 ROLLS ROYCE SILVER CLOUD <span style=\'color:red\'>SOLD

1959 CHEVY IMPALA REVELL/MONOGRAM $18.00 SHIPPED

1962 CHEVY IMPALA PARTIALLY PAINTED $18.00 SHIPPED

1965 CHEVY LOWRIDER REVELL/MONOGRAM $18.00 SHIPPED

1965 CHEVY LOWRIDER REVELL/MONOGRAM $18.00 SHIPPED

1994 CHEVY IMPALA DONK $16.00 SHIPPED

1990's CUSTOM CADILLAC DONK $16.00 SHIPPED

1970 MONTE CARLO LOWRIDER AMT $16.00 SHIPPED

1968 EL CAMINO SS396 AMT $16.00 SHIPPED


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 12:53 AM~12901089
> *Man, I hate moving. Just barely done with getting everything in the right place. Found some stuff that was not shipped. Someone ordered 2 '67 flat hoods that I thought I shipped but found them in all my stuff, also Rollin your stuff will ship with Smiley's master truck fenders and of course with a fat hook up for waiting.. I still have tons of stuff I want to get rid of. Some pf the stuff I have is still posted in this Topic. I can start a new one, but I see lots of sale threads. I'll post more stuff later tonight. Missed everyone.
> *



got my box today beto thank you homie you hooked it up hella fat lovin the 66 rag bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 01:53 AM~12901089
> *Man, I hate moving. Just barely done with getting everything in the right place. Found some stuff that was not shipped. Someone ordered 2 '67 flat hoods that I thought I shipped but found them in all my stuff, also Rollin your stuff will ship with Smiley's master truck fenders and of course with a fat hook up for waiting.. I still have tons of stuff I want to get rid of. Some pf the stuff I have is still posted in this Topic. I can start a new one, but I see lots of sale threads. I'll post more stuff later tonight. Missed everyone.
> *


still got the 1109s and 1113s(?) that you forgot to ship when i bought all them parts?


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 6 2009, 11:02 PM~12931510
> *i want these both of em!~
> *



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  lol


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 7 2009, 12:20 AM~12932585
> *THIS IS THE LAST OF THE MODELS THAT I HAVE.  tHE MORE YOU BUY THE MORE YOU SAVE IN SHIPPING. AND BELIEVE ME SHIPPING HAS GONE UP. THEY NOW MEASURE A BOX OVER 12" X 12".  PM MEFOR COMBINED
> SHIPPING</span>
> 
> ...



hOW MUCH FOR THESE SHIPPED? PM SENT


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 7 2009, 05:52 PM~12936389
> *still got the 1109s and 1113s(?) that you forgot to ship when i bought all them parts?
> *


come to think of it, wasnt I supposed to get 3 sets of wheels with the package deal on the last 3 big bodies I bought?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Feb 8 2009, 01:36 PM~12941732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the package I bought was 140 for 3 big bodies and 3 sets of 1109s.... i got the big bodies, but you were going to send the wheels separatly casue ou had forgot them.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2009, 11:57 AM~12941819
> *the package I bought was 140 for 3 big bodies and 3 sets of 1109s.... i got the big bodies, but you were going to send the wheels separatly casue ou had forgot them.
> *



:yes: PM would have been cool :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 7 2009, 07:10 PM~12937637
> *hOW MUCH FOR THESE SHIPPED? PM SENT
> *


$48.00 shipped


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2009, 11:57 AM~12941819
> *the package I bought was 140 for 3 big bodies and 3 sets of 1109s.... i got the big bodies, but you were going to send the wheels separatly casue ou had forgot them.
> *


got them, pm addy


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

you get pm about speakers??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 8 2009, 09:35 PM~12947294
> *you get pm about speakers??
> *


yes, I did. Rims also right?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

yessir


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 8 2009, 09:40 PM~12947349
> *yessir
> *


give me a sec and I'll check


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

orale


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

KOLOR MIXING PIPETTES $20.00 SHIPPED
MODEL MASTER
6 EACH PER PACK


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SOLD


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> HOUSE OF KOLORS KANDY KONCENTRTE 2oz. PAINTS $25.00 SHIPPED
> 6 ASSORTED KOLORS
> 
> PAGAN GOLD
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PAYPAL ONLY


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 9 2009, 01:34 AM~12947908
> *PAYPAL ONLY
> *


that will work !!!!!!! 
pm me all the neccessary info and its a done deal


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Primo I will take the candy concetrate and paint stands. mo tomorrow.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 8 2009, 10:37 PM~12947939
> *that will work !!!!!!!
> *


PayPal: [email protected]


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 9 2009, 01:38 AM~12947956
> *PayPal: [email protected]
> *


did I get both sets ?????????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 8 2009, 11:38 PM~12947956
> *PayPal: [email protected]
> *


If he get's the candy's. I guess I will just take the stand's.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 8 2009, 10:40 PM~12947969
> *did I get both sets ?????????
> *


YES, BOTH SETS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 9 2009, 02:31 AM~12947879
> *
> MURAL DECALS FROM '64 IMPALA $6.00 SHIPPED
> 2 SETS
> ...





pm'ed :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 9 2009, 01:42 AM~12948000
> *YES, BOTH SETS
> *


  thanks beto !!!!
will paypal tonight


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 9 2009, 12:45 AM~12948020
> *pm'ed :biggrin:
> *


FAWK!! i been trying to get a sheet of these forever!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ASSORTED KEN'S KUSTOM FUZZIE FUR $ $25.00 SHIPPED
8 KEN'S FUZZI FUR ASSORTED KOLORS
1 MODEL MASTER RED


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 9 2009, 02:49 AM~12948050
> *FAWK!! i been trying to get a sheet of these forever!!!
> *


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 9 2009, 01:46 AM~12948028
> *  thanks beto !!!!
> will paypal tonight
> *


paypal sent

thank you beto !!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANK YOU ALL NEED TO CLEAR SOME SPACE IN THE GARAGE.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 8 2009, 11:56 PM~12948112
> *THANK YOU ALL NEED TO CLEAR SOME SPACE IN THE GARAGE.
> *


PM me your new addy primo. Wait did I get the stand's?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 10:59 PM~12948136
> *PM me your new addy primo. Wait did I get the stand's?
> *


I GUESS YOU DID, MARK NEVER GOT BACK TO ME.

ROBERTO ORDONEZ
PO BOX 3223
ANTIOCH, CA. 94531

THANK YOU PRIMO.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SOLD


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> ASSORTED KEN'S KUSTOM FUZZIE FUR $ $25.00 SHIPPED
> 8 KEN'S FUZZI FUR ASSORTED KOLORS
> 1 MODEL MASTER RED
> 
> ...


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

payopal sent beto check your pms homie!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 9 2009, 05:33 AM~12948949
> *payopal sent beto check your pms homie!
> *


GOT IT, THANK YOU, beto


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 9 2009, 03:38 AM~12948384
> *DUALLY WHEELS $10.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


ill take the dullie wheels if you still have em,thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 9 2009, 08:10 AM~12949711
> *:biggrin:
> ill take the dullie wheels if you still have em,thanks. :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU, PM'd YOU MY PAYPAL #


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 9 2009, 12:31 PM~12949877
> *THANK YOU, PM'd YOU MY PAYPAL #
> *


money sent,thanks again!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 3 2009, 10:53 PM~12901089
> *Man, I hate moving. Just barely done with getting everything in the right place. Found some stuff that was not shipped. Someone ordered 2 '67 flat hoods that I thought I shipped but found them in all my stuff, also Rollin your stuff will ship with Smiley's master truck fenders and of course with a fat hook up for waiting.. I still have tons of stuff I want to get rid of. Some pf the stuff I have is still posted in this Topic. I can start a new one, but I see lots of sale threads. I'll post more stuff later tonight. Missed everyone.
> *


  I WAITED TOO??? :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 9 2009, 09:57 AM~12950697
> *  I WAITED TOO??? :biggrin:
> *


SMILEY, PUT ALL THE GOODIES IN 15 YEARS TOGETHER AND I BELIEVE I TOOK CARE OF YOU YEARS AGO. NOW STOP YOUR WHINING AND GO TO YOUR ROOM. :biggrin: SEE YA AT NNL.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>HERE'S A PICTURE SO YOU CAN SEE THE SIZE, IT'S A GREAT SIZE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BTTT


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

wish I wasnt so far away, and had extra cash... ive been looking for a booth for a minute!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I got the tape today Primo thanks. Also the paypal is on it's way for the stand's
Gracias.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 9 2009, 09:10 PM~12957501
> *I got the tape today Primo thanks. Also the paypal is on it's way for the stand's
> Gracias.
> *


was that the size your looking for? i sent you the smallest I had, let me know I have next two size larger, just found more while cleaning stuff out :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 9 2009, 09:07 PM~12957440
> *wish I wasnt so far away, and had extra cash... ive been looking for a booth for a minute!
> *


pm me, let's work something out


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 9 2009, 11:55 PM~12959100
> *pm me, let's work something out
> *


DID YA GET MY PM? CALL ME UP .... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 9 2009, 07:49 PM~12954853
> *HERE'S A PICTURE SO YOU CAN SEE THE SIZE, IT'S A GREAT SIZE
> 
> 
> ...



:0 just got your text like an hour ago looks nice


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TO THE PINCHE TOP


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sup homie thanks i got my package do you have any spare 74 impy rear bumpers


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Received my wheels today, Thanks again Beto.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Finally got her home. Will start to restore to original with 13
's or stock.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE BOMBA BETO...SLAMMED ON STOCKS WOULD LOOK SICK OR 13' :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
stocks homie keep it OG


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

these pic make the bomb look alot better then the ones from this weekend Beto ! Man if the interior wasn't trashed out you could almost roll it why you rebuild it ! 

How's Marthas foot doing ?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 07:22 PM~12967186
> *these  pic  make  the  bomb  look  alot  better  then  the ones  from  this  weekend  Beto  !  Man  if the  interior  wasn't trashed  out    you  could  almost  roll  it  why  you  rebuild  it  !
> 
> How's  Normas  foot  doing ?
> *


Thanks guys, I've had it sitting for a minute. Had to sell some stuff to make room. The front seats are trashed. But that's what's going to make it fun to restore. Can't wait to start.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

oops! i forgot it was your wife that hurt her foot not the mistress ! LOL !

Everything healing ok ?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 07:27 PM~12967246
> *oops!  i  forgot  it  was  your  wife that  hurt  her  foot    not the  mistress ! LOL !
> 
> Everything  healing  ok ?
> *


Yes, thank you Mini and the Homies that pm me to ask how the wifey is doing, That's great. Norma will return to work by March 1st, or maybe April 1st.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 10 2009, 09:17 PM~12967125
> *Finally got her home. Will start to restore to original with 13
> 's or stock.
> 
> ...


ganster homie we can get the ball rolling soon beto


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 10 2009, 08:17 PM~12967125
> *Finally got her home. Will start to restore to original with 13
> 's or stock.
> 
> ...



very nice homie. one of the best years as far as I am concerned


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you Homies, can't wait to get started.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone interested in some billet Adex dumps and billet pumps (different sizes)?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 11 2009, 10:41 AM~12972847
> *Anyone interested in some billet Adex dumps and billet pumps (different sizes)?
> *


DUMPS I am :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll take pictures when I get back.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PUMPS AND DUMPS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 11 2009, 11:41 AM~12972847
> *Anyone interested in some billet Adex dumps and billet pumps (different sizes)?
> *



:0 dumps i want a couple


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SOLD</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>The Kandy Pink is half full, theothers are full


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

KOLOR MIXING PIPETTES $20.00 SHIPPED
MODEL MASTER
6 EACH PER PACK


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Beto!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: betoscustoms, BODINE, og flip from frisco

:wave:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: og flip from frisco,* betoscustoms, * youcantfademe, CNDYBLU66SS


CALL ME DAMMIT.... :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 10 2009, 08:26 PM~12967228
> *Thanks guys, I've had it sitting for a minute. Had to sell some stuff to make room. The front seats are trashed. But that's what's going to make it fun to restore. Can't wait to start.
> *


Bust out the skills! You still know how tuck n roll, and sew. I know you do!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 11 2009, 08:01 PM~12978403
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: og flip from frisco, betoscustoms,  youcantfademe, CNDYBLU66SS
> CALL ME DAMMIT.... :biggrin:
> *


Watching American Idol, call you tomorrow.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 11 2009, 08:50 PM~12978247
> *House of Kolor stuff for sale. $100.00 shipped for all</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>The Kandy Pink is half full, theothers are full
> ...


PM me. ASAP. VERY interested.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 11 2009, 08:08 PM~12978496
> *PM me. ASAP. VERY interested.
> *


SOLD


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sup homie would u have a rear bumper for a 74 impy


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 12 2009, 11:49 AM~12983749
> *sup homie would u have a rear bumper for a 74 impy
> *


I think the 76 Caprice would fit?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 12 2009, 03:21 PM~12984042
> *I think the 76 Caprice would fit?
> *


i tryed it it looks like itll fit but when i put it on the top (cross the filler)the bumper didnt sit right and the sides wasnt the same angle


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12978425
> *Watching American Idol, call you tomorrow.
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 12 2009, 10:49 AM~12983749
> *sup homie would u have a rear bumper for a 74 impy
> *


I MAY HAVE A NEW CHROME FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS WITH TAILLIGHTS


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 11 2009, 09:41 AM~12972847
> *Anyone interested in some billet Adex dumps and billet pumps (different sizes)?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: NEED TO KNOW ASAP BRO. YOU DIDN'T GET BACK TO ME??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 13 2009, 08:34 AM~12992643
> *:dunno:  :dunno: NEED TO KNOW ASAP BRO. YOU DIDN'T GET BACK TO ME??
> *


I'M OFF SUNDAY, YOU GUYS COME ON UP. LOOK IN THE STASTH BOX :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

plans already bro.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHATS UP WITH THE PUMPS AND DUMPS? I'M SENDING OUT MY M.O. FOR THE STUFF WE TALKED ABOUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 12 2009, 05:11 PM~12986712
> *I MAY HAVE A NEW CHROME FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS WITH TAILLIGHTS
> *


hey beto i need some bumpers n grill to homie :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 13 2009, 01:00 PM~12994880
> *hey beto i need some bumpers n grill to homie  :biggrin:
> *


74 Impala?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12978425
> *Watching American Idol, call you tomorrow.
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 13 2009, 08:47 PM~12998695
> *
> *


pick up, "Hello may I speak to Steve"


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u still got that 63 i sold ya


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 14 2009, 03:16 PM~13003777
> *u still got that 63 i sold ya
> *


YUP, THE CONVERT?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOTS MORE TO COME...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

ILL TAKE THE CADILLAC STEERING WHEEL.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> 4
> 4 each Billet Detail Pump Regular Tank $5.00 each shipped
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 14 2009, 10:26 PM~13006543
> *ILL TAKE THE CADILLAC STEERING WHEEL.
> *


PAYPAL: [email protected]

THANK YOU


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: lowridermodels, ibuildweniblazeum, betoscustoms

:wave: :wave:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> > 4
> > 4 each Billet Detail Pump Regular Tank $5.00 each shipped
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

beto how many caddy with crests you got?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 14 2009, 10:42 PM~13006615
> *beto how many caddy with crests you got?
> *


SORRY, JUST SOLD THE LAST ONE


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2009, 12:48 AM~13006647
> *SORRY, JUST SOLD THE LAST ONE
> *


             
you ever get any more?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

payment sent


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 14 2009, 10:51 PM~13006662
> *
> you ever get any more?
> *


NO, TRY SCALELOWS HE MAKES THEM


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 14 2009, 10:52 PM~13006671
> *payment sent
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

orale thx


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

2 each '58 UPTOP $8.00 SHIPPED 1 = SOLD


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2009, 12:03 AM~13006733
> *[
> 
> 2 each '58 UPTOP $8.00 SHIPPED
> ...



pm sent for one


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

'73 IMPALA FRONT/REAR BUMPERS, GRILL AND TAILLIGHTS $20.00 SHIPPED


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

'68 IMPALA TAILLIGHTS $2.00 SHIPPED









add this to the bill homie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>'53 Chevy Booty Kit with Bumper $5.00 shipped


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

2 Available


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 14 2009, 11:48 PM~13006985
> *'68 IMPALA TAILLIGHTS $2.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

ILL TAKE BOTH BENCH'S. ONE OF EACH.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 15 2009, 12:02 AM~13007076
> *ILL TAKE BOTH BENCH'S
> *


Thank you


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

PAYMENT SENT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1960 Original Impala Convertable, Screw bottom. I will throw in a set of BigPoppa cruizin skirts. $30.00 SOLD TO LB808


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

wouldnt happen to have a set of 60 tail lights in your stach box would you?


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

Chrome Chain Steering Wheels $1.00 each shipped








hey homie
I will take 3 of these also


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 15 2009, 12:33 AM~13007227
> *wouldnt happen to have a set of 60 tail lights in your stach box would you?
> *


Hum, I'll check tomorrow, more goodies to come Sunday nite.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 15 2009, 12:35 AM~13007229
> *Chrome Chain Steering Wheels $1.00 each shipped
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2009, 01:36 AM~13007237
> *Hum, I'll check tomorrow, more goodies to come Sunday nite.
> *


WE'LL BE WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 14 2009, 08:52 PM~13005145
> *LOTS MORE TO COME...
> *



beto ill take the wammy pumps homie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 14 2009, 07:51 PM~13005136
> *YUP, THE CONVERT?
> *


wanna sell it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 15 2009, 04:55 AM~13007548
> *wanna sell it
> *


Yup, make me an offer, a reasonable offer


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

how many chain wheels left?


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

paypal sent 
thanks again beto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 15 2009, 12:29 PM~13009803
> *how many chain wheels left?
> *



12


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 15 2009, 12:50 PM~13009911
> *paypal sent
> thanks again beto
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

beto ill also take the 59 rag boot


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

20.00 sound good


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 15 2009, 01:19 PM~13010086
> *20.00 sound good
> *


paypal me $20.00 

[email protected]


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Lowrider Plaques SOLD


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Ill take all the wheels.. pm sent..


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 15 2009, 10:49 PM~13014295
> *Ill take all the wheels.. pm sent..
> *


WHORE :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

i will take chrome dashes


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 16 2009, 12:49 AM~13014295
> *Ill take all the wheels.. pm sent..
> *


asshole....j/k


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1963 Impala Body Only, No Hood $8.00 shipped (great for Diorama)


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 15 2009, 09:49 PM~13014295
> *Ill take all the wheels.. pm sent..
> *


SORRY BRO, LB808 PM ME FIRST 
MY BADD, PHATRAS DID PM ME FIRST

Message Title Sender Date 
Re:wheelsIll phatras [ Add to Buddies ] Today, 10:01 PM 
Re:wheelsIll phatras [ Add to Buddies ] Today, 09:56 PM 
Re:BUY lb808 [ Add to Buddies ] Today, 09:56 PM 
chrome dashes raystrey [ Add to Buddies ] Today, 09:53 PM 
Re:BUY lb808 [ Add to Buddies ] Today, 09:52 PM 
BUY lb808 [ Add to Buddies ] Today, 09:50 PM 
wheelsIll phatras [ Add to Buddies ] Today, 09:50 PM


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 15 2009, 09:49 PM~13014295
> *Ill take all the wheels.. pm sent..
> *


thank you


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2009, 10:48 PM~13014287
> *
> 
> 3 Chrome Dashes SOLD
> ...


the 61 was for me ...or did you forget????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THE TOP IS FOR AMT 62 

THE MIDDLE IS FOR MONTE OR REGAL 

THE BOTTOM IS FOR A 63 OR 64 !

NO LINBERG 61 DASHES ARE IN THIS PIC !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 02:06 PM~13018362
> *THE  TOP  IS  FOR  AMT  62
> 
> THE  MIDDLE  IS  FOR  MONTE  OR  REGAL
> ...


61, 62 whatever..... the gold plated 62 didnt have a dash in it , i mentiioned it in a pm and was supposed to get palted dash on my next shipent.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 16 2009, 12:55 PM~13018270
> *the 61 was for me ...or did you forget????
> *


yours is in the box foolio


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 16 2009, 03:21 PM~13018487
> *61, 62 whatever..... the gold plated 62 didnt have a dash in it , i mentiioned it in a pm and was supposed to get  palted dash on my next shipent.....
> *


i never got another package hearse :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2009, 02:18 PM~13010435
> *paypal me $20.00
> 
> [email protected]
> *


DOM YOU STILL WANT IT?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOTS MORE TO COME...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

what about my dumps


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 17 2009, 09:00 AM~13027761
> *what about my dumps
> *


YOU SNOOZED, WHERE WERE YOU THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I SAVED 8 DUMPS FOR YOU LOCO, PM ME. THATS ALL YOU WANT?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 17 2009, 11:08 AM~13027848
> *YOU SNOOZED, WHERE WERE YOU THIS WEEKEND?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 17 2009, 09:30 AM~13028043
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 15 2009, 03:14 PM~13010053
> *beto ill also take the 59 rag boot
> *


oh shit n/m i found it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 17 2009, 11:49 PM~13036564
> *oh shit n/m i found it
> *


Well, lose it again :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 18 2009, 07:55 AM~13037440
> *Well, lose it again :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT MY PACKAGE. THANKS BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Got my box today Beto THANK YOU BROTHER!!!!! I cant believe you got it all to fit in one box lol.... :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

yo beto thx i got the package today!! thx homie....hope to do more bidness soon!! alrato


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

got another package from beto with the quickness. thanks alot homie :biggrin: i got some stuff for you too see you soon bro


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

also beto id like to get that 63 boot and do you have any 64 bench seats


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR A GREAT SELLER AS ALWAYS !!!!!!!!
GOT MY PACKAGE THANKS AGAIN HOMIE
AS ALWAYS BETO TAKES CARE OF BUSINESS !!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

got mine!!! thanks beto,gary. :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks beto i got my bumper kit today !!!!


----------



## LocoMoco (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 01:04 AM~12901544
> *$18.00 shipped sealed
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Beto. Wondering if you still got any of these?


----------



## LocoMoco (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 12:03 AM~12901537
> *'65 Lowrider Impala
> 
> 3 = $40.00 shipped or $18.00 each shipped
> ...


Opps I meant these. the '65 Lowrider Imps


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

what you got left beto?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 3 2009, 02:14 PM~13168037
> *what you got left beto?
> *


i'll post later


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MORE TONIGHT, YOU GUYS CAN PICK UP AT NNL. ALSO HAVE MY DIORAMA FOR SALE.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

call me primo.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 5 2009, 06:34 PM~13195496
> *call me primo.
> *


dailing


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 5 2009, 06:34 PM~13195496
> *call me primo.
> *


Dailing,

Pick up primo, your mail box is full


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 5 2009, 04:49 PM~13194452
> *MORE TONIGHT, YOU GUYS CAN PICK UP AT NNL. ALSO HAVE MY DIORAMA FOR SALE.
> *


 :dunno: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Beto, do you have either the Lowrider S-10 or Waverider Kit.....??

I need one.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 6 2009, 09:58 AM~13201109
> *Beto, do you have either the Lowrider S-10 or Waverider Kit.....??
> 
> I need one.
> *


No, sorry bro


----------



## LocoMoco (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoMoco_@Mar 3 2009, 12:29 PM~13167021
> *Opps I meant these. the '65 Lowrider Imps
> *



???


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 6 2009, 12:33 PM~13201344
> *No, sorry bro
> *


hey bro do you have any sets of rear cylinders


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 11 2009, 07:28 PM~13253903
> *hey bro do you have any sets of rear cylinders
> *



No, sorry


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Beto,
Did you get my pm.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

where, oh where has beto gone? where, oh where, could he be????? :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

He's probably busy...........................................................



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 12 2009, 01:46 AM~13256621
> *Beto,
> Did you get my pm.
> *



:dunno:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

beto.... get at me when you got a minute


----------

